# Constant surveillance



## MsWings73

I'm at a loss. My neighbor has cameras pointed at our front and back yards. We erected a fence and he raised the cameras. Put our truck infront of our porch so he can't see our coming and going, he raised the cameras. Informed detectives and they say he isn't breaking the law. We are preppers that keep to ourselves and feel that any prepping we do is under constant surveillance by this neighbor. Just seeking ideas on how to cause interference with the cameras so they aren't able to see the pics. 








Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## camo2460

Are you sure that the cameras are real? they do sell dummy cameras, and I'm wondering what prompted your neighbor to put up cameras in the first place. If it was me I would just go over and ask. Maybe he/she is alarmed by something that he doesn't understand, or misinterpreted.


----------



## Geek999

I assume you have spoken to him and that didn't work.
Get some really bright lights. Point them at the camera. Get some more and point them at all his windows.


----------



## Tweto

Point cameras at him. But, make sure you have secondary hidden cameras on those cameras because he will knock the cameras down that are pointed at him. Use the video of him destroying those cameras pointing at him to take him to court.

You could also build a tall security fence.

Or move!

My question is, what does he think he is going to see. Is he looking for something to nail you on to get you arrested? Or maybe the cameras are actually there for the police to watch you!

No matter what it is, I would be very suspicious.

If you have the balls. Get a dash cam and follow him around and then make sure he knows that you are recording him where ever he goes.


----------



## MsWings73

Problems started with him a couple years ago when we were clearing the back field. It was all grown up with trees and thistles etc. After mowing it down, he started causing problems; trying to get rid of our dogs, called the pound, called codes on us, called fire dept when we had a bonfire, called cops for numerous things. He took out an order of protection against my husband, stating my husband was stalking them and they were afraid for their lives. Tried to have our guns taken away.... Etc. this has been an ongoing issue between us and the neighbors. He also likes to harass the mayors office, pound, codes dept. Stands outside their offices and yells thru a bullhorn about his civil liberties. We think he was growing pot on our property and we mowed it down.. He's been arrested for it before. Now he stands on his porch and makes up sings to sing to us or other neighbors... He cusses at my kids and tells them their daddy is gonna die and their mom (me) is going to jail. Basically, he just likes to keep things stirred up. We ignore him as much as possible and document everything. Cops are useless cuz they hate to go over there. He files complaints on them every time they have to go there. So then they are under investigation for doing their jobs. I just don't feel comfortable with him having pics or videos of my kids. (He has lived with a girlfriend for the last 15 yrs who he now calls his daughter.) we would love to move, but he yells things at everyone who comes to our house... And who would buy a house that has neighbors cameras pointed at your front and back doors? I have rambled enough, as there is much more to this harassment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## MsWings73

Going out today to look for bright lights to rig up at night. Ideas for daytime? Don't have to worry about any HOA or city ordinances... We live out in the country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Outpost

MsWings73 said:


> I'm at a loss. My neighbor has cameras pointed at our front and back yards. We erected a fence and he raised the cameras. Put our truck infront of our porch so he can't see our coming and going, he raised the cameras. Informed detectives and they say he isn't breaking the law. We are preppers that keep to ourselves and feel that any prepping we do is under constant surveillance by this neighbor. Just seeking ideas on how to cause interference with the cameras so they aren't able to see the pics.
> View attachment 8109
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Buy some cheap laser pointers, put them in a clandestine location, and point them into the camera lens. Depending on the type and quality of the cameras, the origin of the beam will probably not be discernible, but will still wash out the "picture". If you're just a little on the clever side, you can make long-term power supplies for them for pretty short money. Maybe even just buy some "wall wart" adapters with a close enough voltage.

The real trick will be to place them and aim them without being recorded. (just to make the point that you're more clever and intent) Obviously, the more direct the shot the better, but you can still obscure the surveillance to (at least) an annoying level with an angled hit.

In the meantime, I'd probably mount a couple cameras of my own up in trees. If someone is that curious as to what *I'm* doing, I'd like to know *why*.

The next step.... well.... how good are you with an adult air rifle?


-best of luck


----------



## Geek999

Good news is everyone else seems to know the score. Consider strobes.

If he complains about the lights just offer a trade. If he removes the cameras and leaves you alone, you'll remove the lights and leave him alone.

BTW: Do you know when they are not at home?


----------



## Cabowabo

Set up some huge spot lights, and set them up so they are shining into his house, with videos recording the spot lights, and wait for him to do something he will regret...


----------



## Sentry18

Actually certain higher power lasers, like the one's used by "snipers" or on concert stages can actually destroy the sensor in a video camera permanently. Some bank robbers will use modified lasers to destroy cameras.



> Lasers emit concentrated beams of light, which can heat up sensitive surfaces (like the eye's retina) and cause damage. Camera sensors are susceptible to damage, similar to the human eye.


I will direct you to Google if you want more info.

My personal recommendation is to get a cheap video projector, an old projector screen and then create a slide show of Nancy Pelosi and Hillary Clinton wearing swimsuits. Run it 24/7 right in front of the cameras. They will be pointed elsewhere very quickly.


----------



## MsWings73

Thank you for the ideas. We will be trying some of these out. Tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999

MsWings73 said:


> Thank you for the ideas. We will be trying some of these out. Tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Good luck and keep us posted if possible.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I'd be usin the air rifle. Sooner er later there gonna get tired a putting up new camera's. 

Start recordin the threats an rants. That gives ya evidence an if he gets radical enough he can be charged with terrorism. Above all, document, document.


----------



## cowboyhermit

I would avoid the rifle if at all possible, if he is the kind of person to file endless reports and have multiple cameras you will likely end up in court. Not only will you not have any defense except to perjure yourself but he will get new cameras out of the deal.


----------



## oldasrocks

Since this yo yo is evidently in the bad graces of the local police I would just shoot the cameras down. Of course I have a bad temper.

I can imagine tons of ways to push this idiot over the edge. Do you live upwind or down wind? This comes to mind since I'm picking up a dump truck load of unbelievably smelly rotten brewers whey for the compost pile. I'd have several friends over in full camo gear for a party. Fake burning someone at a stake in the middle of the yard. Bury a couple empty caskets and spread the rumor you had trespassers and "handled" the problem.

Make this guy so scared of you he will leave. Very few people come on our place without calling first. Rumor has it I am CRAZY and my wife shoots at people.


----------



## Gians

I like the idea of evergreen trees or shrubs. You could put them in good container planters, then if he moves the camera, you move the containers. All it takes is a good sized dolly and they can be placed in any strategic location. He probably doesn't realize or maybe doesn't care if you have to take less for your place, it lowers the value of his. A fence with the evergreens in front of it might look pretty good. He sounds sick, that's scary stuff.


----------



## Tacitus

Lawyer up. Get a free consult...maybe a few of them. Get the law working for you. If it turns out he is not violating any of the thousands of laws we have, then find out what you can do without violating the law yourself.

Shooting out his cameras is questionable, in my opinion. That is probably against the law, and you may end up paying him to replace the cameras that are recording you.

Shining lights on his house at night may also be against the law.

But turnabout is fair play. Filming him is likely fair game. Using infrared detectors to see if he is growing marijuana in his basement is likely fair game. Posting on the web about him may be fair game (except you have to be careful not to libel or slander him--stick to the truth and only the truth...let others draw the obvious conclusions...the conclusions you make may get you into trouble).

Let us know how it goes. But be careful. Sounds like a very unstable person, and because of that I'm betting he can "out crazy" you. So don't try to beat him by being crazy, too. You need to be careful and reasoned. Before you do anything, think about how it would look to a jury.


----------



## oldasrocks

Trees take too long to grow. I'm sure that shooting out his cameras is illegal but as you said the law ignores him. Sometimes you have to fight fire with fire. The only force this yoho will understand is someone stronger.

You may not have to do anything. Just make him believe you will soon. I wish I could trade you places for a few weeks. I like games like that.


----------



## Tacitus

A further point: Find out if your state allows recording someone without their consent.

Often states will allow such recording in public places.

But some state laws require consent of the recorded person. And, you may have more rights on your own property. If he is recording beyond his property line, he may need your consent, and you may be able to sue him to have the camera's removed.

During that trial, you may be able to discover all the video he has taken. If he destroyed the video after the suit was initiated, he may be sanctioned for destruction of evidence.

Just some more things to think about.


----------



## weedygarden

Tacitus said:


> Lawyer up. Get a free consult...maybe a few of them. Get the law working for you. If it turns out he is not violating any of the thousands of laws we have, then find out what you can do without violating the law yourself.
> 
> Shooting out his cameras is questionable, in my opinion. That is probably against the law, and you may end up paying him to replace the cameras that are recording you.
> 
> Shining lights on his house at night may also be against the law.
> 
> But turnabout is fair play. Filming him is likely fair game. Using infrared detectors to see if he is growing marijuana in his basement is likely fair game. Posting on the web about him may be fair game (except you have to be careful not to libel or slander him--stick to the truth and only the truth...let others draw the obvious conclusions...the conclusions you make may get you into trouble).
> 
> Let us know how it goes. But be careful. Sounds like a very unstable person, and because of that I'm betting he can "out crazy" you. So don't try to beat him by being crazy, too. You need to be careful and reasoned. Before you do anything, think about how it would look to a jury.


I like most of the ideas posted on here, but Tacitus, you are a very wise man. I agree that I would be very careful. Also, if you have an idea, sit on it. Think about it until you have really worked out any emotion involved. Run it by this group. Don't act hastily.

Like Tacitus said, consult legal advice. Find out your rights and what will get you in trouble.

Things that sound like they would feel good, until it bites you back: Shooting out his camera, ruining his camera, shining lights directly at him. Err on the side of caution and legality. Getting your own cameras positioned at him would probably bother him the most. In the process, begin to record his behaviors: 7 a.m., goes out and gets the paper, 7:30, leaves for work. Record and document his day to day behavior. We live lives of habit and the patterns will help to know what he is doing.

My experience as a classroom teacher for years: if someone has annoying behaviors, the thing that will bother them the most is the use of the same behavior on them. I personally don't do this, but I have seen children whose inappropriate behavior was identified to them many times, by me and others. When someone does this very thing to them, they just lose it. These can be what seems to be insignificant behaviors, as simple as tapping fingers, touching a personal object, making an annoying, unnecessary noise and more.

For your neighbor, placing cameras that are pointed at him will bother him more than anything else. He, as a pot grower, probably knows many things about the law already. He knows what he can get away with. Follow his lead.

In no way am I saying to act like a coward. Reactions are sometimes all that some people want from others. Be wise in your actions. Sometimes the best reaction is no reaction.

When you were cleaning out the brush and mowing, were you aware that he or someone had a marijuana grow back there?


----------



## Dixie

*Tacitus was right on. This guy is not playing with a full deck and lives right beside you and your CHILDREN!

The only thing I would do is video tape him from every angle your property allows. Not only to use against him but also to show your lawyer so he can see first hand what this guy is doing. He is harassing you and invading your privacy...peeping Tom?
He's a loose cannon and no matter what you do, he will not be afraid of you.
How is he raising his camera?
If you can block his camera's view with something portable, go for it.*


----------



## BillM

*Sounds like*

It sounds like your neighbor is a conspiracy theory nut.

He is always accusing the police and the Mayor of attacking his civil liberties.

The cameras also indicate a level of paranoia.

Sick him on the government. Use his paranoia against him.

Get a friend with a panel van to park across the street in front of his house and drive away if he approaches it.

Mail him an anonymous letter tipping him off that government agents are watching him with satellites and bugging his phones.

Buy a prepaid phone and use it solely to call him and hang up as soon as he answers.

He sounds like he is almost there anyway, it shouldn't take too much to get him to create enough of a scene to get his self committed.

If he asks you if you have seen anyone around or heard anything , just tell him you don't want to get in any trouble with the government.

Tell him to leave you out of it , that you have refused to answer any of their questions.


----------



## goshengirl

I agree with those who say to be careful. Then again, you already know that. This guy's a loose canon and he's right next door to your children.... (and here I thought my neighbors were bad).

I'm surprised that the police said he's not doing anything illegal, but he's taking pictures/video of your property. That doesn't sound legal to me. :dunno: And cussing at your kids - that's most definitely harassment, or worse. I would definitely consult a lawyer. More than one - see what some options are. 

Does bamboo grow in your area? Get the tallest variety you can find, it grows and spreads fast. To keep it from spreading where you don't want it, put a 2 ft barrier in the ground. It's a lot of work, and not foolproof, but it might be one of your best privacy options. All the better if it spreads out of control on his side of the fence. 

It would seem that if it's legal for him to have cameras on you, then you should be able to have cameras on him. We've learned from our less-than-normal (totally psychotic) neighbors that people can. not. stand. having the same thing done to them that they do to others (like weedy said). And document everything (again, like weedy said). It sounds like he's up to something, and sometimes clues can be found in patterns. Plus, people may know that the guy is nuts, but they don't know what it's really like to live next door to him unless you document every single harassment every day. A log will demonstrate the depth of his harassment should you need it for legal purposes.

I'm just really sorry you and your family are going through this.


----------



## rugster

yep a laser will do it anything over 200mw

http://www.biglasers.com/


----------



## Geek999

While everybody is lawyering up, I suggest if you have a CCW permit, you start to carry.


----------



## Tweto

The one thing that no one has mentioned is if this idiots cameras are hard wired or radio transmitting the video back to his house? If it is radio transmitted then Radio Shack used to sell video scanners that would scan all the video frequencies and show you what the camera sees. Amazon has them also. With a video scanner you can always see what he is seeing. If he has hidden cameras then you will pick up those also.

Most people use radio transmitting cameras if they are mounted remotely from the house. If he is using radio transmitting then you can find some thing that causes interference with the signal.

Also, if he is stupid enough to use the same cameras inside his house then you can watch him inside of his own house.


----------



## oldasrocks

Geek999 said:


> While everybody is lawyering up, I suggest if you have a CCW permit, you start to carry.


Excellant idea.

I still like the idea of getting 42 friends over in full camo heavily armed to give the guy the idea it would NOT be a good idea to mess with you. Or invite the local SWAT team over for a barbeque.

ie-Walk softly but carry a big stick.


----------



## TheLazyL

MsWings73 said:


> I'm at a loss. My neighbor has cameras pointed at our front and back yards. We erected a fence and he raised the cameras. Put our truck infront of our porch so he can't see our coming and going, he raised the cameras. Informed detectives and they say he isn't breaking the law. We are preppers that keep to ourselves and feel that any prepping we do is under constant surveillance by this neighbor. Just seeking ideas on how to cause interference with the cameras so they aren't able to see the pics.
> View attachment 8109
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Neighbor is trying to get attention (thru his cameras) and you are giving it to him! Stop! Pretend the cameras aren't there. Greet the neighbor whenever you have the chance with a smile. If he is raking his yard ask if you can help him. Kill him with kindness.

Unless his cameras are interfering with your illegal enterprise or you have the habit of chasing your naked wife around in the back yard....


----------



## TheLazyL

goshengirl said:


> ...I'm surprised that the police said he's not doing anything illegal, but he's taking pictures/video of your property. That doesn't sound legal to me....


Have you heard of Google maps?


----------



## TimB

I don't understand how this isn't an invasion of privacy? And to make it worse, you have children? :scratch
I won't say what I would have already done but it would involve a dark parking lot without cameras and a whole heap of attitude adjustment.  
As has been suggested, I would consult an attorney and tell him I was very uncomfortable with this.... ummmmm.... _gentleman_ taking pictures of my children. Did the police at least check to see if he is/was a sex offender or child molester? Again, I don't understand the reasoning that he isn't breaking the law.


----------



## TheLazyL

oldasrocks said:


> Since this yo yo is evidently in the bad graces of the local police I would just shoot the cameras down. Of course I have a bad temper.
> 
> I can imagine tons of ways to push this idiot over the edge. Do you live upwind or down wind? This comes to mind since I'm picking up a dump truck load of unbelievably smelly rotten brewers whey for the compost pile. I'd have several friends over in full camo gear for a party. Fake burning someone at a stake in the middle of the yard. Bury a couple empty caskets and spread the rumor you had trespassers and "handled" the problem.
> 
> Make this guy so scared of you he will leave. Very few people come on our place without calling first. Rumor has it I am CRAZY and my wife shoots at people.


I'm afraid you are trying to use logic against an illogical person. Ain't going to work.


----------



## LincTex

I love the last line!! :



BillM said:


> If he asks you if you have seen anyone around or heard anything, just tell him you don't want to get in any trouble with the government. Tell him to leave you out of it, that you have refused to answer any of their questions.


If you can't afford lasers, get some *bright LED's*... those will easily blind cameras as well, and for very VERY little money!

I would definitely get some cameras looking at him as well, though.


----------



## brucehylton

I would make sure trouble makers know I am a contract agent for the IRS and get 10% if I turn them in. So far has worked every time. By the way 10% of nothing is still nothing. Beats accidentally running over them.


----------



## Caribou

All I'm going to do is repackage some of your other advice.

Don't do anything illegal, these are the type of situations that wind up in court. You do not want to be explaining your actions.

The cops have already said it is legal for him to record you so turn around is fair play. As others have pointed out he is likely to be upset by this so you might have a bargaining point. Don't put anything onto his property, not a BB, not a rock, not even a cotton ball.

I like the tall tree or bamboo idea but you want to have something more immediate. In the interim, how about a five gallon bucket full of sand or dirt with a long pipe stuck in it. Place a tee at the top and a number of banners or ribbons from the cross bar. He will be able to see some things but the fluttering will make it difficult and disrupting on his TV. These "yard decorations" don't need any permits and they can be easily extended or moved. You could even put a camera on top of these poles.

The first thing you need to do is to sit back, take a deep breath, and relax. Don't do anything out of anger or frustration that will only encourage poor choices. This is like finding out that you have termites, anger will not help. Calm down, think it through, and act in a rational manner.

I doubt that this guy will become violent but he sounds closer to that type of person than I would feel comfortable with. If you haven't already, take a concealed carry class. Having done so you might as well get the permit. Take the class so you know your local laws. If this guy turns out crazier than any of us want and you are forced into a gun fight you will then need to survive the legal system. Being able to articulate why you did what you did will be important.


----------



## LincTex

How large is the local PD? 
Are you friendly with any of them?

I like the idea of a cookout where LEO's are invited, but may be difficult to pull off unless you were good friends with at least one or two.


----------



## weedygarden

Caribou said:


> I like the tall tree or bamboo idea but you want to have something more immediate. In the interim, how about a five gallon bucket full of sand or dirt with a long pipe stuck in it. Place a tee at the top and a number of banners or ribbons from the cross bar. He will be able to see some things but the fluttering will make it difficult and disrupting on his TV. These "yard decorations" don't need any permits and they can be easily extended or moved. You could even put a camera on top of these poles.


This is an idea that could really get a lot of mileage. How many cameras does he have? A series of these buckets with pipes that are tall enough that the flags or strips of fabric that you use are wide enough to interfere with his viewing, no matter the direction of the wind.

I see pipes in buckets full of concrete. Then the bucket of sand can't be spilled and make messes that you have to clean up. Dirt is something you'll have easier access to. If you have buckets with dirt, you could grow something in them this summer, maybe something that vines and climbs the pole, such as cucumbers.


----------



## razorback

Videoing or taking photos of minors without parents permission is a no no. Add to it the types of things he is saying to the kids, then he already has a criminal past to boot.

Any chance he doesn't own the property he is on? 

I like the idea of getting your own set of cameras, but I would get two sets. One to watch the cameras watching him. I wouldn't hide the set watching him, I'd make them "in your face" noticable. Then the second set hide watching the first set. Then when your approached about the cameras watching him, I'd be honest tell him the government is paying you a butt load of money to rent that space to monitor his actions. =D I'd also mention (just a heads up) that the battery in the chip in your brain is about dead and they plan on replacing it soon. You didn't over hear how that was going to go down but it would be coming from (the direction away from you house).


----------



## Caribou

weedygarden said:


> This is an idea that could really get a lot of mileage. How many cameras does he have? A series of these buckets with pipes that are tall enough that the flags or strips of fabric that you use are wide enough to interfere with his viewing, no matter the direction of the wind.
> 
> I see pipes in buckets full of concrete. Then the bucket of sand can't be spilled and make messes that you have to clean up. Dirt is something you'll have easier access to. If you have buckets with dirt, you could grow something in them this summer, maybe something that vines and climbs the pole, such as cucumbers.


I love the planter idea.

If it gets windy you can always use a crossbar at the bottom also. The banners should be long enough that they hang quite a way below the fence. If he raises his cameras then just put an extension on each mast. In a matter of minutes you have defeated his move. A hand truck will move them from side to side quickly.

A little raucous laughter while you are doing these chores will go a long way to bringing up your spirits and at the same time bringing down his. He is trying to play mind games with you, don't let him see you upset that is his goal.

By all means, keep a log of everything you see. Include date and time and have the person making the entry initial it.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

TimB said:


> I don't understand how this isn't an invasion of privacy? And to make it worse, you have children? :scratch
> I won't say what I would have already done but it would involve a dark parking lot without cameras and a whole heap of attitude adjustment.
> As has been suggested, I would consult an attorney and tell him I was very uncomfortable with this.... ummmmm.... _gentleman_ taking pictures of my children. *Did the police at least check to see if he is/was a sex offender or child molester?* Again, I don't understand the reasoning that he isn't breaking the law.


Anyone can go online and search for the sex offender registry (SOR) in your state. Where I live, you can find them by zip code, and everyone registered in you area can be located by home street address. You can also subscribe to email updates on SOR status changes, such as change in employer or home address of all who are registered in your area. The SOR will give you a lot of info about any one who is registered. BTW, don't be too surprised by who or how many are registered offenders in you area...just depends where you live.


----------



## lovetogrow

Lots of good sound and safe ideas for you to consider MsWings73. Essential to remain calm, laugh your way through making your plan  and through it’s execution . 

Another thought for consideration is to host a neighborhood block barbecue/corn roast or some such get together that would provide an opportunity to give your neighbors the grand tour of the camera’s you’re dealing with (tell them to smile they are on Candid Camera ). Of course invite doh doh head next door, though surely he’d decline. He can watch from his lowly perch next door as you point out his lovely set up to all the neighbors and perhaps have a great big smiley group wave at him so he doesn’t feel too left out :wave:.


----------



## weedygarden

Relative to the buckets and flags and banners, another idea would be to string a line between poles on buckets or even two trees if you have some that you could use. I think one of the photos shows his cameras directed kind of at your driveway which may make blocking the camera view a challenge.

I don't know the guidelines relative to the street where you live, but having someone could park a large vehicle on his side of the street to block the cameras could be an idea. Even parking large vehicles in front of your home from time to time, to block the cameras could be an idea. This may be an idea that would help, or it may not be feasible. Some ideas of vehicles would be someone's rv's, semi-trailers. If there are restrictions, even temporarily parking there while you take care of some business you want to keep private could help with your privacy.


----------



## DaddyOh

Install a legimate piece of equipment that generates an annoying noise all night long. When he complains, tell him you could see your way to a compromise. If he balks then install another one. Wind chimes, a clickety clackety windmill, or even a car alarm that goes off all the time. 

Or just beat his ass sideways (with no one around) and just let the victim mentality do the rest. No one likes to admit they got punked.


----------



## LincTex

Hire a "drunk driver" to go barreling through his yard at night!


----------



## BillM

*Cameras*



MsWings73 said:


> I'm at a loss. My neighbor has cameras pointed at our front and back yards. We erected a fence and he raised the cameras. Put our truck infront of our porch so he can't see our coming and going, he raised the cameras. Informed detectives and they say he isn't breaking the law. We are preppers that keep to ourselves and feel that any prepping we do is under constant surveillance by this neighbor. Just seeking ideas on how to cause interference with the cameras so they aren't able to see the pics.
> View attachment 8109
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Are the cameras shown in the picture on the right of way?

Most of the time the right of way is not at the edge of the street like people think but is about 10 feet into their yard .

The ditch is usually on the public right of way.

If he has cameras there , make the city or county take them down.


----------



## Caribou

forluvofsmoke said:


> Anyone can go online and search for the sex offender registry (SOR) in your state. Where I live, you can find them by zip code, and everyone registered in you area can be located by home street address. You can also subscribe to email updates on SOR status changes, such as change in employer or home address of all who are registered in your area. The SOR will give you a lot of info about any one who is registered. BTW, don't be too surprised by who or how many are registered offenders in you area...just depends where you live.


Excellent point. Not all sex offenders list themselves as the law requires. You can go on your State website and find out every crime this guy has ever been convicted of and any suits he has been a party to. This will let you know what kind of person you are likely dealing with.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Yall might check with somea the child protection organizations. Ifin he be filmin underage youngins an makin threats, I'd be willin ta bet they might just take on the case an pay fer it ta boot. I ain't talkin bout one through law enforcement, I be talkin bout any a the private organizations out there. They be willin ta put out the money an step on some toes ta keep a nut case like this away from youngins.

Just nother avenue yall might wanna check on. Like I said fore, keep records, take pics, document, document, document. The more ya can show em, the more likely they gonna be ta help.


----------



## Cidney00

Are the cameras in the picture from the Op the only cameras pointed at you? They appear to be trail cameras as opposed to 24/7 live feed surveillance cameras. I would get a positive identification on what each unit actually is. If they are trail cameras I would make notes of when and how often he checks the cameras. Most trail cameras only have enough data storage for a day or two if they are in fact set to video mode and need constant battery changes seeing as I see no alternative power supply (solar panel) in the picture. If he is actually using them to monitor you then he will be checking them often and he will likely have a schedule. If he never checks them then they are likely props to gain himself attention and the ability to go after bigger fish such as the police, city, county, ect. 

If he never checks them then just ignore the props and deprive him of what he wants and stop letting yourself be bait. 

If he is in fact using them for monitoring your family then use bigger entities against him. Start by sending him a registered letter once a week politely asking him to remove the cameras that are monitoring your children and their activities. State that he does not have permission to take any pictures or video of your children. After a few weeks send him a registered letter stating the same two to three times a week. There's nothing illegal about using the postal service as it's intended also if he is in fact that anti government the postal service chasing him down daily will either make him do something foolish against the government or send him a serious notice. 

If nothing happens contact family law offices and explain to them the situation with your children's safety. One of them will give you free help. They will also being contacting him with signed for mail via USPS or a carrier service advising him to cease and desist. 

After that contact every news agency that broadcasts or prints in your area. While your issue will likely not make prime time news they have bigger and better cameras and will draw a lot of unwanted attention. Especially if he is in fact doing something illegal. This would also be a good time to get child rights and child services involved seeing as they will bolster the news story. 

Meanwhile high intensity infrared led packs at night and high intensity lasers during the day will pretty much render them useless anyways. Where is his house located? Try taking up flying of cheap foam model aircraft and use the airspace over his house as prime flight space if he's within range. A few flights a day will likely cause high levels of paranoia and possibly him doing something stupid like trying to shoot one down.

Keep sicking bigger entities on him to do the fighting for you. Perhaps you smell strong marijuana odors coming from the property? Odd traffic coming and going from the property? Most courthouses will provide you with background checks for a fee. Is he a felon? Have you seen weapons on the property? Have they been pointed in you direction? Log everything.


----------



## Viking

cowboyhermit said:


> I would avoid the rifle if at all possible, if he is the kind of person to file endless reports and have multiple cameras you will likely end up in court. Not only will you not have any defense except to perjure yourself but he will get new cameras out of the deal.


Bright lights against the cameras + air rifle, evidence? Unless the pellet or BB sticks in the lense that may be hard to find. I like what Sentry18 mentioned about a high powered lazer, strong lights pointed at the cameras first and when blinded by that then us the lazer. I saw a video on how to make a very powerful lazer using the lazer out of a CD/DVD burner. It was mounted in a flashlight case and could pop ballons at a fair distance away, my guess is that it would really damage his camera. I really hate these kind of bullies as I have a dear friend that has a bully next door to her. The sheriff's department knows they are a problem but say that "There isn't much they can do about it." This bully family is a real dirt bag, I've heard about them more than once stealing things from homes within days of the owners dieing.


----------



## Viking

I like what Cidney00 had to say about the cheap foam airplanes. Harbor Freight sells them, you could probably mount a phony camera on them and really make the guy paranoid.


----------



## Viking

Please keep us informed!!


----------



## Davarm

Just something to remember, "The Squeeky Wheel Gets The Grease".


Keep complaining to the local police department and soon they may get so tired of seeing and hearing you that they will at least send someone to "talk" with him.


----------



## MsWings73

I appreciate all the responses! Some of these have made me laugh, many have made me think and take notes... And many more have already been done. 
They are already being investigated as domestic terrorists. We are not the only people he harasses... We have "friends" in high places- he harasses the mayor, deputy mayor, codes, planning, sheriff depts and even the pound. They tried to open a "non profit" home for homeless people that have been mentally, physically, or sexually abused or addicted to drugs / alcohol. He was going to put 20 cabins on his property to house them and teach them how to access community resources. Some of those cabins were to be placed right on the property line between us with no fence. I started the petition in my community against that. But we had already been at ends with him way before then. This just made them more mad and vindictive. We have been ignoring him for quite some time it makes no difference. He does not see us react to his actions. We know he feeds off that attention. We actually spent the last 6 months fighting an order of protection suit against my husband because she stated my husband was stalking her. Judge threw it out 3 times. Finally she dropped the charges because the judge ordered her to answer questions of discovery and she couldn't without perjuring herself. Now she is running for county mayor. Lol. My husband is on the fire dept and knows many from the sheriff sept and fire... And all over the community. But they don't know my husband works there or they would have already started trouble there. I'm surprised DCS hasn't been out to check on my homeschooled kids. That's the only dept that hasn't been called I think. Also. We both carry Hubby openly carries whiche was brought up in court. She tried to get the guns confiscated. But cops didn't want to leave us as sitting ducks. There is lots to this story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Viking

It's great that you can open carry as we are able to do here in Oregon, I think it's enough to keep the local bad guys from messing with us. The bullies in our area have stayed away from me, I've known them from all their school years from when I was working custodial/ maintenance for the local school district.


----------



## BillM

*Well there you go.*



MsWings73 said:


> I appreciate all the responses! Some of these have made me laugh, many have made me think and take notes... And many more have already been done.
> They are already being investigated as domestic terrorists. We are not the only people he harasses... We have "friends" in high places- he harasses the mayor, deputy mayor, codes, planning, sheriff depts and even the pound. They tried to open a "non profit" home for homeless people that have been mentally, physically, or sexually abused or addicted to drugs / alcohol. He was going to put 20 cabins on his property to house them and teach them how to access community resources. Some of those cabins were to be placed right on the property line between us with no fence. I started the petition in my community against that. But we had already been at ends with him way before then. This just made them more mad and vindictive. We have been ignoring him for quite some time it makes no difference. He does not see us react to his actions. We know he feeds off that attention. We actually spent the last 6 months fighting an order of protection suit against my husband because she stated my husband was stalking her. Judge threw it out 3 times. Finally she dropped the charges because the judge ordered her to answer questions of discovery and she couldn't without perjuring herself. Now she is running for county mayor. Lol. My husband is on the fire dept and knows many from the sheriff sept and fire... And all over the community. But they don't know my husband works there or they would have already started trouble there. I'm surprised DCS hasn't been out to check on my homeschooled kids. That's the only dept that hasn't been called I think. Also. We both carry Hubby openly carries whiche was brought up in court. She tried to get the guns confiscated. But cops didn't want to leave us as sitting ducks. There is lots to this story.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


What if his house caught on fire and burned down before the fire department could put it out !


----------



## oldasrocks

Spread the rumor you're going to build a church on your property.


Do you know of any animals he abhors? Erect a sign saying "lama ranch soon coming" if he hates lamas. FBI training center?

Again, i wish I could trade places with you for 6 months. How about one of those machines that sound a cannon going off to scare birds away?


----------



## Davarm

Ya know, if I were this guy, I'd really hate to have a bunch of you as MY neighbors!lol



oldasrocks said:


> Do you know of any animals he abhors?


Set up and raise hogs on the back field you cleared, gaurenteed he would loose some sleep at night and hopefully the wind would be from just the right direction!

EDIT: I think I need to clarify that first line, "I'd really hate to have a bunch of "US" as my neighbors"!!!


----------



## oldasrocks

Davarm said:


> Ya know, if I were this guy, I'd really hate to have a bunch of you as MY neighbors!lol
> 
> You have to remember some of us old guys learned how to think in school and have been around the block a time or two. Besides we're tired of the [email protected]#$#. We've received enough crap in our lifetimes and welcome the excuse to give some of it back.
> 
> That's why some of the young bucks need to listen to us oldtimers about prepping. We know what living through rough times are and don't need to consult a book on how to do things.


----------



## Outpost

MsWings73 said:


> I appreciate all the responses! Some of these have made me laugh, many have made me think and take notes... And many more have already been done.
> They are already being investigated as domestic terrorists. We are not the only people he harasses... We have "friends" in high places- he harasses the mayor, deputy mayor, codes, planning, sheriff depts and even the pound. They tried to open a "non profit" home for homeless people that have been mentally, physically, or sexually abused or addicted to drugs / alcohol. He was going to put 20 cabins on his property to house them and teach them how to access community resources. Some of those cabins were to be placed right on the property line between us with no fence. I started the petition in my community against that. But we had already been at ends with him way before then. This just made them more mad and vindictive. We have been ignoring him for quite some time it makes no difference. He does not see us react to his actions. We know he feeds off that attention. We actually spent the last 6 months fighting an order of protection suit against my husband because she stated my husband was stalking her. Judge threw it out 3 times. Finally she dropped the charges because the judge ordered her to answer questions of discovery and she couldn't without perjuring herself. Now she is running for county mayor. Lol. My husband is on the fire dept and knows many from the sheriff sept and fire... And all over the community. But they don't know my husband works there or they would have already started trouble there. I'm surprised DCS hasn't been out to check on my homeschooled kids. That's the only dept that hasn't been called I think. Also. We both carry Hubby openly carries whiche was brought up in court. She tried to get the guns confiscated. But cops didn't want to leave us as sitting ducks. There is lots to this story.


Good Lord!

Ok.... I admit it... When I first mentioned the adult air rifle, I was halfway being a wise-a$$..... but if I had to deal with all the crap I've read in this thread, I'd probably be fantasizing about "which swamp is most remote......."

...by the way.... those cheap little Laser pointers won't permanently damage most cameras, but they do obscure the view while they're directed into the lens.... I've got a few IP cameras around my property, and a couple inside the house. (on secure connections, of course) A $5 Laser-pointer washes them right out....

Hang in there and *stay safe!*


----------



## Elinor0987

oldasrocks said:


> Spread the rumor you're going to build a church on your property.
> 
> Do you know of any animals he abhors? Erect a sign saying "lama ranch soon coming" if he hates lamas. FBI training center?
> 
> Again, i wish I could trade places with you for 6 months. How about one of those machines that sound a cannon going off to scare birds away?


Sounds like a theme for a great new reality show! You could pitch the idea to the networks where neighbors from hell get the tables turned on them and get a taste of their own medicine. It would probably get good ratings too!


----------



## oldasrocks

Good idea, anyone with bad neighbors contact Elinor.


----------



## Viking

BillM said:


> What if his house caught on fire and burned down before the fire department could put it out !


Locally they call that "Burn to learn training."


----------



## MsWings73

I guess I spoke too soon. Truancy officers visited today about my kids not in school. Had to call and set them straight, have our umbrella school send over the info they needed. Been using the cheapo laser pointers to mess with the cameras but ordering a bigger laser tmw. One of his cameras is about 10 yards away. How strong does the laser need to be? 200mw ok? Or do I need 500mw? 1000mw isn't really in my budget.... But if we had to... 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## LincTex

MsWings73 said:


> How strong does the laser need to be?


Anything you can find for under $10 will be powerful enough. You don't need to mount it very close.

The little "torpedo" laser levels with the 1/4" threaded hole on the bottom (like for putting on a camera tripod) are neat because they are easier to mount solid so they don't move around much. MAKE SURE you get one that uses AAA batteries instead of watch batteries!


----------



## MsWings73

Will it be powerful enough to damage the camera? I really just wanna take the cameras out of service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Davarm

Something else you could do, set up half a dozen (big) "dummy" shortwave and CB antennas on your property.

If he's like most malcontents, he will complain to any authority he can about your radio equipment interfereing with his tv, radio and any other electronic device he has. Wont do any damage but it may aggravate him, discredit him, further prove him to be a moron and a**hole with the PTB.

If it were me, at this point I'd have already started to do everything I could to aggravate and antagonize the SOB(s). I will assume that since both you and the hubby carry, you do have adequate "protection" for your home.


----------



## MsWings73

Davarm- we are adequately armed and at this point, just looking for a reason. We have been documenting everything and taking pictures as necessary. We are past the "Can't we all just get along?" stage, and have begun the nuisance stage while still ignoring him. I love the ideas that have been posted. We try not to do anything to disturb the other neighbors around us. We aren't in a subdivision, but people are still kinda close (2-5 acres separating each neighbor). 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## oldasrocks

Whats for supper? Davarm and I should visit you. I'll load up a trailer full of toys and head that way. Anyplace to hide a catapult on your place so we can lob "meteorites" onto his property? Should I bring my backhoe?


----------



## Dixie

If it were me, I would take Oldrocks up on his offer.
Dav, can you send her a couple of your skunks? I just know those neighbors looooove skunks.


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> Anything you can find for under $10 will be powerful enough. You don't need to mount it very close.
> 
> The little "torpedo" laser levels with the 1/4" threaded hole on the bottom (like for putting on a camera tripod) are neat because they are easier to mount solid so they don't move around much. MAKE SURE you get one that uses AAA batteries instead of watch batteries!


I got a Cen-Tech like you mentioned from HF that runs on AA batteries and it's potent, you really don't want to have it aimed at your eyes. P.S. I ruined my dogs by letting them chase the spot around the room, now even if I pick it up they get excited for the chase.


----------



## Tacitus

A co-worker had one of those green astronomy laser pointers for pointing out stars in the sky. It was a smaller one that he bought overseas; I've never seen one like it for sale in the US. He thought it would be great to have a different color, when everyone else only had red laser pointers. He was going to be king of the conference room.

First time the guy tried to use it in a meeting with another company, everyone threw their arms up over their faces and cried out in dismay. The reflection off the screen in all directions was so strong, we were all afraid it would blind us. His boss yelled at him, "Put that thing away!!" 

Pretty funny in hindsight.


----------



## oldasrocks

Skunks? Catapult? I see a plan coming together here. Start gathering roadkill. Will have to Google site to find the range.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Off the cuff, revenge oriented, balloon sling shot, doe in heat scent ana balloon. Or, all the previous but instead a doe use paint. Prolly get ya in trouble, but I'd do it.


----------



## oldasrocks

How about pepper water? We grow peppers with a heat rating of 2,300,000 Scoville units. Jalapenos rate at 2,000 units.

A few years ago we were trying to figure out how to get rid of human waste in an apartment building when SHTF. I suggested a poop cannon and refined it down to a poop catapult. When we had a Get-Together we tried it with cattle droppings and it worked fine. You could just launch it out a window. The same would work here. Use the cameras for a target.


----------



## Davarm

oldasrocks said:


> How about pepper water? We grow peppers with a heat rating of 2,300,000 Scoville units. Jalapenos rate at 2,000 units.
> 
> A few years ago we were trying to figure out how to get rid of human waste in an apartment building when SHTF. I suggested a poop cannon and refined it down to a poop catapult. When we had a Get-Together we tried it with cattle droppings and it worked fine. You could just launch it out a window. The same would work here. Use the cameras for a target.


I'd go with the cannon, dry ice and water as a propellent! May as well have the sound effects to go with the "bomb"!


----------



## Davarm

Dixie said:


> If it were me, I would take Oldrocks up on his offer.
> Dav, can you send her a couple of your skunks? I just know those neighbors looooove skunks.


I'd sure donate one(or more), seems to be another one under the house again - will make 4 this winter - so far!


----------



## Dixie

*If you took ground beef, put it in a trash can of water, let it ferment then some how it get's splashed under or on their house, would they leave, at least for a while? There would be no evidence, it's water. just the smell of something dead.*


----------



## LincTex

Tacitus said:


> A co-worker had one of those green astronomy laser pointers for pointing out stars in the sky. It was a smaller one that he bought overseas; .


US market ones are limited to 5mw, but they start about $5

http://www.miniinthebox.com/pen-sha...rds_shopping&gclid=CLj816ixgL0CFbQWMgod9GkAsA

http://www.miniinthebox.com/532nm-5...ser-pointer_p216441.html?pos=ultimately_buy_3

http://www.miniinthebox.com/single-...a-batteries_p206604.html?pos=ultimately_buy_5

http://www.miniinthebox.com/multi-p...-batteries_p206603.html?pos=ultimately_buy_10

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powerful-Gr..._Remote_Controls_Pointers&hash=item2334d0a2cd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Laser-Spiri...ot-Switch-Tripod-Stand-Magnetic-/131132862484

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DigiSonic-Laser-Level-/151247713482


----------



## oldasrocks

Side note: If you live trap a skunk then what do you do to get him out?

Throw an old towel over the cage so he can't see you. Spray a can of Starting Fluid-ether- from the upwind side into the towel. He will soon lay down and go to sleep without releasing. Make sure he stays asleep till disposed of as if one awakens he will pee (scent) all over himself.

If you shoot a skunk in a trap he will release.


----------



## TheLazyL

This is how wars are started.

A puts up a camera.

B doesn't like the camera so they shot out the lens.

A retaliates with a poop cannon.

B calls 911 and reports a meth lab at A.

A sics protective services on B.

Before long most of A's & B's income is going for house payments on their Attorney's houses.

A & B force their other neighbors and friends to take sides. On and on it goes until ICBMs are flying in both directions.

You have no control over your neighbor actions BUT you do have control over your actions. Don't let your neighbor drag you down to their level. 

Too many permanent decisions are made with temporary emotions.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

It be fine ta turn the other cheek, till they slap thatin to. Just sayin. Ya gotta thin a the youngins safety here.


----------



## oldasrocks

TheLazyL said:


> This is how wars are started.
> 
> A puts up a camera.
> 
> B doesn't like the camera so they shot out the lens.
> 
> A retaliates with a poop cannon.
> 
> B calls 911 and reports a meth lab at A.
> 
> A sics protective services on B.
> 
> Before long most of A's & B's income is going for house payments on their Attorney's houses.
> 
> A & B force their other neighbors and friends to take sides. On and on it goes until ICBMs are flying in both directions.
> 
> You have no control over your neighbor actions BUT you do have control over your actions. Don't let your neighbor drag you down to their level.
> 
> Too many permanent decisions are made with temporary emotions.


This management style worked fine with Hitler. Is working fine with NK while he tortures whomever he chooses, is working fine with Russia right now. Works fine with rapists who get their hands slapped and turned loose to rape another child. Working perfectly fine with our health care system now that sick people are dying because they have been cut off from their meds.

Some people are vermin and need to be put down.

"temporary emotions"?? NO its common sense not to be overrun by bad people.


----------



## TheLazyL

oldasrocks said:


> This management style worked fine with Hitler...Some people are vermin and need to be put down..."temporary emotions"?? NO its common sense not to be overrun by bad people.


Did you READ the OP?

Your neighbor installed cameras on his property so you would kill them? vract:


----------



## Kodeman

You need to go Tony Soprano on them. Contact local chapter of the nearest outlaw biker clan. Nuff said. Just have an airtight alibi on your end.


----------



## Dakine

I read through the entire thread, I don't think I missed any posts... Did anyone point out that the entire thing may be a trap?

There was a movie with Michael Keaton and he played a really scummy dirtbag who was scamming people out of their property and savings. He would be super annoying and bothersome until someone took matters into their own hands and then he owned them. (or their property)

The cameras that you can see may simply be bait to get you to do something about them while the real trap is functional cameras watching the broken ones that are pointed at your house.

I'd try setting up some night vision capable cameras of your own, as discreetly as possible, indoors if possible to prevent any tampering with them, and see what you can see?

Run the entire thing to a DVD recorder, and you can set some of these packages to switch to hi-res video when there's motion detected, otherwise they take stills, if the image hasn't changed it doesn't update the baseline image. THat way it only stores a minimal amount of disk space even when the picture frequency is rapid like every couple seconds.

I'd be very cautious about falling into a trap he's set that leaves you completely at his mercy, especially if you consult competent attorneys and they confirm he's technically not violating any laws. Don't take the bait...


----------



## Grimm

MsWings73 said:


> Davarm- we are adequately armed and at this point, just looking for a reason. We have been documenting everything and taking pictures as necessary. We are past the "Can't we all just get along?" stage, and have begun the nuisance stage while still ignoring him. I love the ideas that have been posted. We try not to do anything to disturb the other neighbors around us. We aren't in a subdivision, but people are still kinda close (2-5 acres separating each neighbor).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


I really have to say that if I didn't know better I'd think you were my dad. (I know you are a lady) The BS I watched my dad deal with has me set for life on ideas to piss the crappy neighbors off.

As far as the cameras, you have a right to request copies of any and all recordings from him if the cameras are taping your property. He is violating your private property rights and he has to redirect them.

Because he is taping you without your written consent he can be thrown in jail if you really want to push this in the courts.

*Also the cameras taping you and your minor children with out written consent can qualify as stalking and you can get a protection order of your own that requires he/they be kept at a distance farther than his property if from yours resulting in him having to move.*

As for the records you are keeping, you may need to open a complaint with the police and update their records once a month with your note keeping. This will keep it an open and active case and they will at least have to check in with him once a month to remind him to behave.

My dad is dealing with a neighbor like this right now. Up until I had a chat with the neighbor last month he had cameras pointed at my dad's property. I explained the above to him and he turned them away to only record his own property.

BTW this guy has made it clear he will make my parents move before he does. Little does he know the house is paid for and is set up in a living trust for myself and Roo. That means he will be dealing with ME when my folks pass.


----------



## mojo4

Geek999 said:


> While everybody is lawyering up, I suggest if you have a CCW permit, you start to carry.


Geek so very Un-New Jersey of you!! Keep up the guns n ammo talk and you just might get elected mayor here!! And just so you know.......most cameras are pretty worthless identifying actual faces. Just shadowy people doing dirty deeds. So if you end up doing dirty deeds don't just walk inside when you're done. Wander away into the moonlight.


----------



## oldasrocks

TheLazyL said:


> Did you READ the OP
> 
> Your neighbor installed cameras on his property so you would kill them? vract:


Says the NSA.

I have finally figures out the perfect solution. Buy one of those moles they use to dig under a highway to lay electrical lines etc. Starting on your place dig to the center of his house on an angle. Install a water line to the end and a suction pump. Liquify the soil and pump it out until you have created a giant sinkhole under his house. After he sinks into the hole house and all, cover it back with the soil pumped out and plant flowers.


----------



## millertimedoneright

As far as using a high powered air rifle to take out his cameras it's actually quite simple. Do it from inside your house with the lights off with window coverings. Sit back away from the window where the barrel can't be seen. If he can't prove where the shots come from he can't get you for destroying them. They aren't gonna run forensics on a BB even if one is found for camera damage. Take one out every month or two and it won't take long before he leaves them down.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999

mojo4 said:


> Geek so very Un-New Jersey of you!! Keep up the guns n ammo talk and you just might get elected mayor here!! And just so you know.......most cameras are pretty worthless identifying actual faces. Just shadowy people doing dirty deeds. So if you end up doing dirty deeds don't just walk inside when you're done. Wander away into the moonlight.


I wish this were something one could do in NJ. As Robert Heinlein said "An armed society is a polite society".


----------



## 101airborne

Tweto said:


> If you have the balls. Get a dash cam and follow him around and then make sure he knows that you are recording him where ever he goes.


 Tweto.... Not so good an idea, depending on where you are following someone around is considered stalking and can get YOU arrested. While it doesn't make sense the neighbor is well within his " legal rights" to invade the OP's privacy but the OP can't violate his by following him around.


----------



## 101airborne

Tacitus said:


> Shooting out his cameras is questionable, in my opinion. That is probably against the law, and you may end up paying him to replace the cameras that are recording you.
> 
> Shining lights on his house at night may also be against the law.


 Tacitus.... you are correct since the cameras are on his property shooting them out in most places would be vandalism and/or destruction of property. Since he's ( supposedly) taping the cameras would likely catch it and he'd have video evidence to use against you. Then he'd have a reason to as the OP said he'd tried to "take their guns away". Now being a bit more covert. As Sentry said burning out the cameras with a laser pointer is another thing I don't think anyone could prove any wrong doing there.

Again depending on local laws it's not against the law to install security lighting. Especially when you feel a security "risk" and with the neighbors history with local authorities that's easily proven. So I don't think anyone would pay much attention to his complaints. So if the new security lights just happen to shine in his windows oh well the only problem I can foresee with lights, strobes or whatever is the possibility of driving this nutbar more over the edge and him doing something to destroy the lights or worse as he's already technically made threats by telling the OP's kids that "daddy's going to DIE and mom's going to jail" and doing something to hurt a family member, poison their dogs, of something similar.


----------



## Outpost

Alright.
I've been keeping up with this thread. I'm becoming a bit scared. I'm quite certain that I'm, at least partly, to blame. Here's the thing...

MsWings73, you're right to be upset, annoyed, pissed-off, and even a bit scared. But lets be honest, we all tend to vent a tad and sometimes say things we'd never really consider.

We could go on for pages and pages (and it looks like we have) about the various "tactics" and dirty-tricks to get vengeance on someone pulling dirty tricks on us, but where the rubber meets the road, things can get a tad more slippery. Even the posts in this thread could be used against you in a court of law!

Protect yourselves *always*, but don't do or say (or post) *anything* that could, in any way, make you criminally liable. Some of us, including myself, may have come close, if not crossed, that line already.

You have, what amounts to, a neighborhood bully. They all need to be dealt with differently. Despite the best intentions of *all* of us here to help you keep you and your family safe, while we have expressed sympathy, empathy, and support for your situation, we may not have been the most helpful. Some S.O.B. in a suit isn't going to take these posts and comments in-context.

*Don't* fall victim...

Keep your cool and use your head.

I *earnestly* pray for the welfare and safety of you and your household, and hope for a rapid and *peaceful* resolution to your problem.


----------



## Grimm

Outpost has a very good point. Please consider the info I have in my post to help you out.

Much of what you have told us about what your neighbor is doing from recording yours and your family's movements to the shouting and threats to your children is dangerous and very well may escalate before long. 

You need to set up a camera of your own that only films your property and carry a micro tape record with you and the kids at all times. Don't forget to post private property signs as the law allows to make it very clear of where you are drawing the lines. This also covers your butt if this (and it will) goes to court. You can prove you have it posted and be smart by putting them in the view of all his cameras so he gets smacked by the courts if tapes are presented by his side. 

The camera is so you can find out what this asshat is really doing if he is coming onto your property when you are asleep or away. 

The recorder is to tape them making threats or shouting at you/the kids over the property line. If the threats are as bad as you say I advise you to go NOW and get orders of protection and restraining orders against the neighbors. 

Yelling "daddy is going to die!" at your kids is just the start. It will get worse and you need to take every legal step to cover your own ass. Doing this will make the authorities aware of how bad it really is and that you are done playing this pissant's games. 

If your ducks are in a row now then if the need ever comes and heaven forbid it does you will have legal grounds to protect your family on your property.


----------



## Dixie

*
Since LazyL's post, it occurred to me that some people may not realize that a few of these "ideas" were not meant to be taken seriously. I apologize for not realizing without icons, it's hard to tell, only using words, how it is being said.

Seriously: These people are unbalanced, treat them as such. You need to build a case, pictures speak louder than words and are proof positive so arm yourself with a automatic camera...hopefully you will be able to capture night pictures ( could be more money, I don't know). Don't stop documenting, because you WILL forget some things. When you think you have enough proof and information, go file a report with the police. Keep adding to the reports. Give the police the videos you have taken....AFTER you have made a copy!!! Things do get lost there. Then, request an evaluation of his mental status. The mayor could back you up, don't know your community situation.
He could be bi-polar, schizophrenic, on prescription med's or drugs, anything..... 
If his camera's bother you, get some plumbing PVC pipes and erect a TALL "clothesline". Get two five gallon buckets and set the pipe in a little cement to keep it vertical....(could add some tether lines in addition) Hang banners or anything like that to block their camera's view. Check them daily and move accordingly. Don't get on their property, that might change the battle plans and give them the idea to get on your's. 
He is spying on you without your consent, harassing you and your family, you are afraid for you and your kids safety.

Maybe you could get a cease and desist letter? Do this the legal way*

If all else fails, let me know, I have connections:2thumb:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I had ta deal with a nutty neighbor, she hated my smoker. Ever time I'd fire up the smoker she'd call the police an fire dept. They'd come out sirens blazin, get here, find out what were goin on an leave. First time I let it slide, second time I told the police it were kinda ridiculous, third time I were PO'd.

I had a large caterin job what had lots a leftover food, customers didn't wanna deal with it. I took the whole works down ta the fire dept an gave it ta them. Boy was they happy campers! Next time I fired up the smoker, sure nough, here come the sirens. Fire guys bail out, one looks at me an says "hey, yer the guy that brought us all the bbq"! Yup, that be me. He called the policeman over, told him ta tell the lady ta quit callin in false reports er they was gonna press charges!

See, they got a nice new habitat house an had never lived in our area before. She thought she was just gonna run the area. Oh, come ta find out she be onea them veggie tarians! Livin in the wrong area fer that! Not happenin, been here 52 years an my folks longer en that. Tough cookies lady, stay on yer place an while yer at it, shut yer yappin dogs up!

Point bein, there be lotsa ways ta fix a problem neighbor. Some er creative an work! Like I said before, document, document an document! Build a good case, get as many entities envolved as ya can. Maybe ask somea the other neighbors fer hep. Sooner er later the powers what be will have ta do sumtin.


----------



## Grimm

When we lived in the city before I was pregnant with Roo we had some vary nasty neighbors above us. They use to have sex in the middle of the day so everyone knew what they were doing. Many neighbors would ll at them to stop I just called the police about the noise and my neighbors "fighting". I'd tell the dispatcher to have the officers stop by my unit after the call. I always had a fresh from the oven batch of cookies for them when they came. It got to the point the officers would fight over the noise calls.

So, when my neighbors started having their "friends" come over in the middle of the night for drug calls the police had no problems coming over to arrest the druggies mid drug deal.

It's not bribing them since it is a way of saying "thank you" for doing their job.



OldCootHillbilly said:


> I had ta deal with a nutty neighbor, she hated my smoker. Ever time I'd fire up the smoker she'd call the police an fire dept. They'd come out sirens blazin, get here, find out what were goin on an leave. First time I let it slide, second time I told the police it were kinda ridiculous, third time I were PO'd.
> 
> I had a large caterin job what had lots a leftover food, customers didn't wanna deal with it. I took the whole works down ta the fire dept an gave it ta them. Boy was they happy campers! Next time I fired up the smoker, sure nough, here come the sirens. Fire guys bail out, one looks at me an says "hey, yer the guy that brought us all the bbq"! Yup, that be me. He called the policeman over, told him ta tell the lady ta quit callin in false reports er they was gonna press charges!
> 
> See, they got a nice new habitat house an had never lived in our area before. She thought she was just gonna run the area. Oh, come ta find out she be onea them veggie tarians! Livin in the wrong area fer that! Not happenin, been here 52 years an my folks longer en that. Tough cookies lady, stay on yer place an while yer at it, shut yer yappin dogs up!
> 
> Point bein, there be lotsa ways ta fix a problem neighbor. Some er creative an work! Like I said before, document, document an document! Build a good case, get as many entities envolved as ya can. Maybe ask somea the other neighbors fer hep. Sooner er later the powers what be will have ta do sumtin.


----------



## wiffleballbat

BillM said:


> It sounds like your neighbor is a conspiracy theory nut.
> 
> He is always accusing the police and the Mayor of attacking his civil liberties.
> 
> The cameras also indicate a level of paranoia.
> 
> Sick him on the government. Use his paranoia against him.
> 
> Get a friend with a panel van to park across the street in front of his house and drive away if he approaches it.
> 
> Mail him an anonymous letter tipping him off that government agents are watching him with satellites and bugging his phones.
> 
> Buy a prepaid phone and use it solely to call him and hang up as soon as he answers.
> 
> He sounds like he is almost there anyway, it shouldn't take too much to get him to create enough of a scene to get his self committed.
> 
> If he asks you if you have seen anyone around or heard anything , just tell him you don't want to get in any trouble with the government.
> 
> Tell him to leave you out of it , that you have refused to answer any of their questions.


Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Tradecraft

High power LED lights.
Buy a few real cameras and point it in their direction. Buy a ton of fake cameras all pointed in their direction. Do to them what they are doing to you. Be polite and respectful just play their game.


----------



## Viking

Outpost said:


> We could go on for pages and pages (and it looks like we have) about the various "tactics" and dirty-tricks to get vengeance on someone pulling dirty tricks on us, but where the rubber meets the road, things can get a tad more slippery. Even the posts in this thread could be used against you in a court of law!
> 
> Protect yourselves *always*, but don't do or say (or post) *anything* that could, in any way, make you criminally liable. Some of us, including myself, may have come close, if not crossed, that line already.
> 
> You have, what amounts to, a neighborhood bully. They all need to be dealt with differently. Despite the best intentions of *all* of us here to help you keep you and your family safe, while we have expressed sympathy, empathy, and support for your situation, we may not have been the most helpful. Some S.O.B. in a suit isn't going to take these posts and comments in-context.


 Well then I've been thinking that I, and a few others here, have got our rear ends hanging out pretty far considering what you just said so it may just be that I need to back out of this forum as if I had died because sooner than later Big Brother will be watching what we're printing here and probably already is doing so. So if it pleases the Administrator, I would ask that all evidence of my existence here be erased. I have truly enjoyed the great info so many here provide, but the reality of what Outpost wrote and the fact that I spend far too much time on the computer both provide the urge to back out of the whole internet thing and focus on helping family, friends and strangers understand what's going on in a face to face manner.


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> Well then I've been thinking that I, and a few others here, have got our rear ends hanging out pretty far considering what you just said so it may just be that I need to back out of this forum as if I had died because sooner than later Big Brother will be watching what we're printing here and probably already is doing so. So if it pleases the Administrator, I would ask that all evidence of my existence here be erased. I have truly enjoyed the great info so many here provide, but the reality of what Outpost wrote and the fact that I spend far too much time on the computer both provide the urge to back out of the whole internet thing and focus on helping family, friends and strangers understand what's going on in a face to face manner.


I have to ask because, well... I really am that dense. Are you being sarcastic, or truly leaving or did you just pull an Aardvark?


----------



## Dakine

Viking said:


> Well then I've been thinking that I, and a few others here, have got our rear ends hanging out pretty far considering what you just said so it may just be that I need to back out of this forum as if I had died because sooner than later Big Brother will be watching what we're printing here and probably already is doing so. So if it pleases the Administrator, I would ask that all evidence of my existence here be erased. I have truly enjoyed the great info so many here provide, but the reality of what Outpost wrote and the fact that I spend far too much time on the computer both provide the urge to back out of the whole internet thing and focus on helping family, friends and strangers understand what's going on in a face to face manner.


Viking,

the mods can probably ERASE all your posts, but there's still back up copies done on the servers, that's just normal "business".

Also, while this site may be monitored (read as: sure as hell it's monitored!!!!) it's far from extremist type stuff. The mod's here do a really great job of cleaning out the rabble rousers and if those guys want to talk about making bombs or some other B$ let them do it somewhere else.

And all of that is under the assumption that "big brother" is not scooping up everything on the intertubez already and storing it for whenver they want it. Are they? I dunno... I wouldnt have thought the things Snowden exposed were legal until he... oh wait... they ARE NOT legal, but the .gov was doing them anyway..

basically, posting here and talking about gardening and car parts and how to raise rabbits... there are agents having seizures over how bored they are reading this crap. I'm sure they'd rather be kicking in doors, but they pissed someone off, or they have no seniority so this is what they get to read until they find someone to make a real case on.... which is not... you or I, LOLZ!!!!


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> I have to ask because, well... I really am that dense. Are you being sarcastic, or truly leaving or did you just pull an Aardvark?


Nah, you're not dense, far from it. I haven't heard the term Aardvark but I can certainly guess and I probably did. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Viking

Besides, there are just too many dang good people here that I'd miss.


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> Nah, you're not dense, far from it. I haven't heard the term Aardvark but I can certainly guess and I probably did. Thanks for your concern.


You have been here longer than I and I am very surprised you don't remember the exit post made by Aardvark...


----------



## Tweto

101airborne said:


> Tweto.... Not so good an idea, depending on where you are following someone around is considered stalking and can get YOU arrested. While it doesn't make sense the neighbor is well within his " legal rights" to invade the OP's privacy but the OP can't violate his by following him around.


I said if you have the balls, if you don't have the balls then don't do it. Yes it is illegal, so is speeding, but everybody does it. If this is done correctly, you will never be seen. but you will have the upper hand and know where he is going and develop a pattern. A creative person would understand the advantages to this.

I have done this and never been arrested for it. On one occasion, I suspected my neighbor of being a drug seller. I set up a camera recording all the vehicles coming and going. I wrote down all the license plate numbers (not all from the local area). Then I called the sheriff and we stood out in my front yard and talked about it for several mins. I would follow them around without them knowing it. Within days they had competely moved out. Most have been dealing drugs!

Let's be honest here, no one on this forum will say how far they would go to protect their kids and their privacy. If being arrested for video taping some one is your biggest concern then you need to give up your man card.


----------



## rugster

101airborne said:


> Tweto.... Not so good an idea, depending on where you are following someone around is considered stalking and can get YOU arrested. While it doesn't make sense the neighbor is well within his " legal rights" to invade the OP's privacy but the OP can't violate his by following him around.


Following someone in itself is not stalking.. News media and paparazzi follow and digitally record people all the time and many are independent and don't hold press credentials. Harassment requires a combination of events hindering someone's movements, touch or otherwise do something or communicating some form of threat or construed as threatening, harassing phone calls, mail, vandalism

As for privacy, there is no expectation of privacy on your land or in any common public areas. You likely have a nice overhead view of your property from google maps and may people have a nice street view of their homes as well. Privacy only extends to those areas you expect to be free from others viability such as inside your home.

The Op could always try to spin the whole thing do a blog about "my weird" neighbor and his cameras and post a live video feed of the neighbors home.


----------



## Grimm

rugster said:


> The Op could always try to spin the whole thing do a blog about "my weird" neighbor and his cameras and post a live video feed of the neighbors home.


I think it would be a good idea as long as the OP follows the letter of the law. Depending on what is posted about the neighbors the OP could get nailed for curtain statements. Plus if the neighbor really is as nutty as he/they sound take Bill's idea of making the neighbor think the government is after them by making the site look like NSA is controlling the site.


----------



## Jim1590

Ok, I am going to come on with a different take on this.

I think he is wrong. Just want to put that out there first.

I do run 3 cameras on my property. I live in a 3 family city house with houses 10 feet on either side. It ain't ghetto, but haven't seen the drug dealers all winter. I have one camera on my front porch inside the first security door. This records on motion. One is on my back porch which we use as a front door. Also my second and third floor neighbors walk across my back porch to access the stairs. The third watches out on my cars in our shared parking lot. All are clearly visible looking out my windows. They run Internet protocol to my router then my computer running a program called ispy. This records video when motion is detected. I use two dlink dcs930's and one dcs932.

As for this guys cameras, they appear to be trail cameras which may be wireless. They may also be memory card. The are for sure night vision. 

Now for suggestions. First, set up some of your own. My setup cost just over a hundred.

Second, contact a friendly officer and have him "investigate" a possible break in or something. Have him go to neighbor and knock on the door, ask politely to view the footage from last night, yadda yadda. This will tell you what the neighbor has. If anything.

Third, to block the night vision, buy some 10 buck infrared spotlights. Use these with your own night vision cameras that record through a window. You need separate ir lights because the ones on the camera cause glare off the glass negating the image. Put up a few for "your" camera, and so sorry they interfere with yours. You need to aim them directly at his camera so you may need to find one with a focus able lens. Admittedly I am not sure how well this will work, it may just work at lighting up your yard for him if you cannot over ride his ir sensor.

Fourth, if his cameras are wifi, maybe sneak over from opposite direction one day to get model number? Build a wifi jammer. Since they are probably illegal, I will not post any links.....

Fifth, to block day vision, laser pointer will work, but the other legal system options here may be better.

Good luck


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> You have been here longer than I and I am very surprised you don't remember the exit post made by Aardvark...


Now I feel like the dense one, I'll have to look that up. But hey, I have an excuse, my 70+ year old brain has memory gaps.


----------



## Viking

Okay, checked out aardvark's parting post and now I remember reading it. It was one of those whoa is me, poor me, guess I'll go eat worms attitudes. Neither man nor woman, total wimp out. I guess in a way I have to admit to being a bit sarcastic in my post as I'm pretty sure the PTB probably know who I am, however I have "Googled" myself and so far I'm not on their list.


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> Now I feel like the dense one, I'll have to look that up. But hey, I have an excuse, my 70+ year old brain has memory gaps.


The fact you still see a need to be self reliant shows an active brain to me.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> The fact you still see a need to be self reliant shows an active brain to me.


Thanks, it certainly helps in all the studying we do, reading really does sharpen the mind, planting and building things keep the body strong and active as well. The urgency of the times keep me from being complacent or lazy.


----------



## upstateprepper

I know this may have been suggested but have you thought of pointing lasers at the lenses to burn out the camera ccd. Had that done to my stores surveillance camers. Just point n laze takes time to kill it but you could dazzle it when you need umm privacy 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm

I was wondering if the OP could update us all.


----------



## TheLazyL

Update on the feud?


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## MsWings73

Ok... Update. He called the cops on us the other night for shining the lasers at his cameras. He told them we shined a green laser sight at his chest. Cops told him it was prolly a laser pointer. They came and asked up and we showed them the pointers and even had one pointed at his camera on a tripod. They laughed and said to keep up the good work. Lol. 
Today, the local sheriff, who is running for reelection, posted a huge sign in our yard, as well as the mayor. This has infuriated my neighbor. It's just inside our property line. He yelled that the signs will be gone by morning. We have purchased our own cameras and will aim them at the campaign signs.... And wait. Gonna be interesting tonight. 
Believe me, as I have read these suggestions from all of you, some I have taken with a grain of salt., and some have given me some comic relief during this trial... There have been some great ideas and I do have sense enough to know what I should and shouldn't do. I really appreciate this community and the responses to my post. I'll update this weekend as things unfold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## rugster

You know your on the right track if he is ticked off and the cops like what you are doing


----------



## Geek999

MsWings73 said:


> Ok... Update. He called the cops on us the other night for shining the lasers at his cameras. He told them we shined a green laser sight at his chest. Cops told him it was prolly a laser pointer. They came and asked up and we showed them the pointers and even had one pointed at his camera on a tripod. They laughed and said to keep up the good work. Lol.
> Today, the local sheriff, who is running for reelection, posted a huge sign in our yard, as well as the mayor. This has infuriated my neighbor. It's just inside our property line. He yelled that the signs will be gone by morning. We have purchased our own cameras and will aim them at the campaign signs.... And wait. Gonna be interesting tonight.
> Believe me, as I have read these suggestions from all of you, some I have taken with a grain of salt., and some have given me some comic relief during this trial... There have been some great ideas and I do have sense enough to know what I should and shouldn't do. I really appreciate this community and the responses to my post. I'll update this weekend as things unfold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


In the past someone like this would have wound up in a mental institution, but we don't do that anymore. Take care.


----------



## Viking

Geek999 said:


> In the past someone like this would have wound up in a mental institution, but we don't do that anymore. Take care.


Occasionally when we go shopping in Grants Pass, Oregon we see those who should be in those institutions, scary! To say the least.


----------



## Outpost

Viking said:


> Occasionally when we go shopping in Grants Pass, Oregon we see those who should be in those institutions, scary! To say the least.


Wal-Martians?






(might actually have to sign in to watch it!)


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Round these parts we call it bubba mart. Tain't quite faire ta bubba, but he'll get over it.


----------



## Viking

Outpost said:


> Wal-Martians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (might actually have to sign in to watch it!)


Actually Wal-Martians aren't too bad, it's some of the creatures around the downtown Safeway. However there is a guy/gal/whatzit that works in Wal-Mart that fits the Wal-Martian description.


----------



## MsWings73

We had some friends come put their campaign signs in our yard... Specifically, the current Mayor she is running against, the Sheriff that they have a law suit against, and our Attorney that they despise. Still waiting on 2 more signs : the Captain of the Sheriff dept who is running for our county commissioner, and the judge that almost threw her in jail is up for re-election. The first three signs made them furious. I have to admit it was quite comical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## lazydaisy67

Rats! Where's the popcorn eating emojis?????


----------



## Geek999

MsWings73 said:


> We had some friends come put their campaign signs in our yard... Specifically, the current Mayor she is running against, the Sheriff that they have a law suit against, and our Attorney that they despise. Still waiting on 2 more signs : the Captain of the Sheriff dept who is running for our county commissioner, and the judge that almost threw her in jail is up for re-election. The first three signs made them furious. I have to admit it was quite comical.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Point the signs at the cameras.


----------



## weedygarden

Geek999 said:


> Point the signs at the cameras.


Yes, and use the signs to obstruct their view.


----------



## MsWings73

There are cameras on the signs. Ach of the candidates said their signs cost $501 each. So if they touch them it's a felony. Caught on video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999

MsWings73 said:


> There are cameras on the signs. Ach of the candidates said their signs cost $501 each. So if they touch them it's a felony. Caught on video.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Do they know it would be a felony? It would be convenient if they didn't!


----------



## Grimm

MsWings73 said:


> We had some friends come put their campaign signs in our yard... Specifically, the current Mayor she is running against, the Sheriff that they have a law suit against, and our Attorney that they despise. Still waiting on 2 more signs : the Captain of the Sheriff dept who is running for our county commissioner, and the judge that almost threw her in jail is up for re-election. The first three signs made them furious. I have to admit it was quite comical.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Am I reading this right? Your neighbor (the woman if she can be called that) is running for office?


----------



## MsWings73

Yes. She is running for county mayor. She is running as an Independent. We know she is on the ballot but have not seen any campaign signs and she has not attended any "Meet & Greet" meetings. What happens to money raised during a campaign after the election is over? 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm

MsWings73 said:


> What happens to money raised during a campaign after the election is over?


I found this...

http://www.factcheck.org/2008/02/leftover-campaign-funds/


----------



## Jim1590

Isn't there special laws regarding election signs? Ie the damage or theft of such?


----------



## Grimm

JimMadsen said:


> Isn't there special laws regarding election signs? Ie the damage or theft of such?


http://leyhane.blogspot.com/2012/05/is-pulling-down-opponents-campaign.html


----------



## Jim1590

http://www.wtsp.com/news/article/27...gn-signs-put-up-by-Lyndon-LaRouche-supporters


----------



## frankd4

*Laser*

If you point a five mili watt laser at the camera it will blow the CCD chip and render the thing unuseable.


----------



## upstateprepper

Glad it's working for you. Glad the idea is flipping his switch....


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm

I'm curious how this week went with the campaign signs...


----------



## camo2460

frankd4 said:


> If you point a five mili watt laser at the camera it will blow the CCD chip and render the thing unuseable.


frank, she doesn't want to damage private property, as that would leave her open to a law suit. She just want's to blind the camera's, without doing any damage, and anger him so he makes a mistake that she can capitalize on.


----------



## LincTex

camo2460 said:


> She just want's to blind the camera's,


If you do it right, there will be no way of knowing where the laser came from.


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> If you do it right, there will be no way of knowing where the laser came from.


If *ALL* the cameras are pointed at her property then it is by powers of deduction that they(the lasers) would be coming from her property.


----------



## Outpost

The damage would, however, be very difficult to diagnose and verify. There would be no physical holes or visible burns. I really have a hard time imagining that it would be worth the expenditure of funds for the state (or the person) to incur just to perform that kind of forensics to solve a neighborhood dispute.

The real inexpensive lasers though, are also around *.*5mw, not 5mw. They'll obscure the picture but not do damage (quickly) to the device.

I admit it though, I'm a bit of a jerk. I figure if the cameras just "happened" to be pointed at me, my lasers just "happened" to be pointed at the cameras.


----------



## Sentry18

We have a saying in law enforcement; it's now what you know, it's what you can prove. Many people plead guilty when confronted with what we know, far fewer are found guilty based on what we can prove.


----------



## Outpost

Sentry18 said:


> We have a saying in law enforcement; it's now what you know, it's what you can prove. Many people plead guilty when confronted with what we know, far fewer are found guilty based on what we can prove.


For reasons not to be expounded upon at this time, I can certainly vouch for the validity of the statements.

A somewhat depressing dichotomy occurs to me; We all tend to filter things through our own life experience, so I'm going to assume that I'm not unlike the very vast majority of people, even in this forum. While we may sometimes vent and even fantasize, (and this forum is a good place to do it) we try desperately to "follow the rules"; to make sure that we don't unreasonably, unjustly or unnecessarily impose upon another. Yet, so often in life, we're provoked into breaking the rules just to keep ourselves free of just such very unjust imposition.

...it can be confusing, if not out-rightly disheartening.
:gaah:


----------



## Viking

Outpost said:


> For reasons not to be expounded upon at this time, I can certainly vouch for the validity of the statements.
> 
> A somewhat depressing dichotomy occurs to me; We all tend to filter things through our own life experience, so I'm going to assume that I'm not unlike the very vast majority of people, even in this forum. While we may sometimes vent and even fantasize, (and this forum is a good place to do it) we try desperately to "follow the rules"; to make sure that we don't unreasonably, unjustly or unnecessarily impose upon another. Yet, so often in life, we're provoked into breaking the rules just to keep ourselves free of just such very unjust imposition.
> 
> ...it can be confusing, if not out-rightly disheartening.
> :gaah


What you are explaining is the treasonous acts of the so called leadership that supposes it knows what's best for us, and yes it is at far too many times disheartening. Being forced into health insurance or pay fines is just one of many being perpetrated against "We the People". This "Constant Surveillance" does just that, it "unreasonably, unjustly or unnecessarily impose(s) upon another. I could see having cameras pointed parallel to the fence line to see if intruders were entering their property but to deliberately have them next to the property line aimed at a neighbor is just altogether wrong. Wouldn't it be something if a big black bear came along, out of their camera vision, broke into their home. I've seen pictures of what they can do to the inside of a vehicle and it's bad. I can just hear the insurance guy, "How do we know you didn't do this for insurance purposes, we see you have game cameras around but no evidence of bear on them?"


----------



## Outpost

Viking said:


> What you are explaining is the treasonous acts of the so called leadership that supposes it knows what's best for us, and yes it is at far too many times disheartening. Being forced into health insurance or pay fines is just one of many being perpetrated against "We the People". This "Constant Surveillance" does just that, it "unreasonably, unjustly or unnecessarily impose(s) upon another. I could see having cameras pointed parallel to the fence line to see if intruders were entering their property but to deliberately have them next to the property line aimed at a neighbor is just altogether wrong. Wouldn't it be something if a big black bear came along, out of their camera vision, broke into their home. I've seen pictures of what they can do to the inside of a vehicle and it's bad. I can just hear the insurance guy, "How do we know you didn't do this for insurance purposes, we see you have game cameras around but no evidence of bear on them?"


I think you're spot-on about the acts of treason.... If I go any further into it, I'll digress into a diatribe....

...and...

I've got live-feed video cameras around my property, as well as in my house. There are only two that "see" more than my own property and look out onto the road. They, however, are set to *not* record activity on the road, but will begin recording *only* if someone, or something, encroaches onto the property. (Got some nice shots of bear, moose, deer, foxes.... etc).

I wouldn't even *THINK* of doing what that guy did..... I wouldn't be able to stomach the S.O.B. I'd see in the mirror every morning.... and I doubt if my wife would want to sleep next to him either... and I couldn't blame her.....


----------



## MsWings73

New update... The campaign signs are still standing. I thought he was building something to put infront of them, but if he did, it's not out there yet. He did call about our lasers last week. Cops told them we weren't breaking the law. If he wanted to try to take pics of us, we had a right to try to block him. Lol. 
We overheard them talking last week that they are going to try to buy the house on the other side of us that is for sale to try to run us off. Could they? Probably. They own Atleast 8 rental houses in this county. The owner of the house on the other side said if she saw their names on a contract though, she wouldn't sell to them. Thank goodness! 
It was a quiet weekend and been quiet this week. They were gone all weekend. When they are quiet, it's like when a toddler is quiet.... You know something is brewing.... Hmm


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## millertimedoneright

Check local ordinances for things such as compost piles, burning, etc.. Make it as unpleasant for them as possible


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## MsWings73

New update... The campaign signs are still standing. I thought he was building something to put infront of them, but if he did, it's not out there yet. He did call about our lasers last week. Cops told them we weren't breaking the law. If he wanted to try to take pics of us, we had a right to try to block him. Lol. 
We overheard them talking last week that they are going to try to buy the house on the other side of us that is for sale to try to run us off. Could they? Probably. They own Atleast 8 rental houses in this county. The owner of the house on the other side said if she saw their names on a contract though, she wouldn't sell to them. Thank goodness! 
It was a quiet weekend and been quiet this week. They were gone all weekend. When they are quiet, it's like when a toddler is quiet.... You know something is brewing.... Hmm


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Viking

Sounds like a time to keep your alert antennas on full sensitive, could be the quiet before the storm. I sure hope not. God forbid they should get anymore properties, it will embolden them to become even worse. Eight rental homes, I can't imagine what rotten landlords they must be in consideration of how they have treated you.


----------



## MsWings73

He came out yesterday and asked my son how school was going. I guess that's his way of letting us know that he called the truancy officer on us. My son just walked away with no acknowledgement of his statement. After 9 years of homeschooling, I've got my ducks in a row. No worries! 
He also took his cameras and pole down last night. I'm guessing to check the pics. I would love to see his face when he realizes it's mostly red and green laser lights and a waste of his time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## LincTex

Did he ever give a reason for why he wanted to record y'all? 

I mean, really..... Your family can't be THAT interesting!!


----------



## Kodeman

MsWings73 said:


> It was a quiet weekend and been quiet this week. They were gone all weekend. When they are quiet, it's like when a toddler is quiet.... You know something is brewing.... Hmm
> 
> The calm before the storm?????
> ]


----------



## Jim1590

Not sure why he had to take them down to check the footage. They should have a simple memory card. And I would imagine he would have to check it about once a week depending on memory card size.

I would prepare for something nasty a'comin'. I would bet he pulled the pole down to be able to show he was doing no such thing. Maybe make you look like a kook. OR he got told by someone to take them down.

So thinking about the cameras, and that they probably have a memory card, they would be motion activated. So the trick if he puts them back up is put something in their field of view that is always moving. But something you can change. Some cameras are able to learn a constant move type and ignore it. I am thinking a bunch of balloons? This way, with constant movement, the card gets full faster. Along with the lasers of course.


----------



## Grimm

JimMadsen said:


> Not sure why he had to take them down to check the footage. They should have a simple memory card. And I would imagine he would have to check it about once a week depending on memory card size.
> 
> I would prepare for something nasty a'comin'. I would bet he pulled the pole down to be able to show he was doing no such thing. Maybe make you look like a kook. OR he got told by someone to take them down.
> 
> So thinking about the cameras, and that they probably have a memory card, they would be motion activated. So the trick if he puts them back up is put something in their field of view that is always moving. But something you can change. Some cameras are able to learn a constant move type and ignore it. I am thinking a bunch of balloons? This way, with constant movement, the card gets full faster. Along with the lasers of course.


When I worked for a security firm's dispatch office we were always having the motion cameras go off at the local car dealership. Turns out the balloons they used during sales would set the motion detectors off as well as the stray cats trying to sleep on the warm hoods.


----------



## MsWings73

We were cleaning our back field; bush hogging, pruning trees, etc yesterday. He came barreling down his back yard in his truck, jumped out and sat on a log on his property and told my husband he was gonna have to supervise us for a while. Keep us off his property. My husband jumped off the tractor and they had a heated exchange. Neighbor yelled something to my mom about getting my husband under control and then ran into the house to sic his gf/daughter on my hubby. She screamed something about feeling threatened on her own property and she was gonna call the Law. My son asked if she needed help calling 9-1-1. A few mins later, purely by chance, the captain of the sheriff dept showed up at our house to put up a campaign sign cuz he's running for county commissioner. Lol. He stayed and hung out waiting for the sheriff deputy to show up. And a report was made. Neighbor said my husband threatened his life. (Not in so many words.... But he did tell him to leave us alone). Cop just made a report to add to our list of reports. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999

Since we know the lasers work  start to use a real powerful tactical flashlight right in his face when such things occur.


----------



## goshengirl

What a nutjob.


----------



## Jim1590

Would have it been possible to tell him while sitting on the log "great, we can use a safety spotter!"?

Just to see his reaction? I of course woul have to keep a big sh*t eating grin off my face while doing so.


Grimm, good to see my thinking bears out. Thanks


----------



## forluvofsmoke

MsWings73 said:


> We were cleaning our back field; bush hogging, pruning trees, etc yesterday. He came barreling down his back yard in his truck, jumped out and sat on a log on his property and told my husband he was gonna have to supervise us for a while. Keep us off his property. My husband jumped off the tractor and they had a heated exchange. Neighbor yelled something to my mom about getting my husband under control and then ran into the house to sic his gf/daughter on my hubby. She screamed something about feeling threatened on her own property and she was gonna call the Law. My son asked if she needed help calling 9-1-1. A few mins later, purely by chance, the captain of the sheriff dept showed up at our house to put up a campaign sign cuz he's running for county commissioner. Lol. He stayed and hung out waiting for the sheriff deputy to show up. And a report was made. Neighbor said my husband threatened his life. (Not in so many words.... But he did tell him to leave us alone). Cop just made a report to add to our list of reports.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Oh, if only he were wearing a video-feed to catch the conversation and movements of your neighbor...it probably would have been enough to have him prosecuted for harassment, at the very least. It might be worth looking into a small device capable of linking into a digital recorder that can capture several minutes or so of feed...then, do something similar to what got him out of his house and into your face again. I think audio might even be legal with video, since it's on your property (I was running a few wireless audio/video feeds from my yard when we had some thievery going on years ago...cameras went up and they never came back).

Let him run his mouth, but don't do or say anything which may be construed as to be provoking...eventually, I think this yo-yo will hang himself with his loud-mouthed attitude, and if he doesn't, his wife will may even be the one getting cuffed over it. If caught on video and he makes a threat, I think it would be all over for him, but the crying. If you give 'em a long enough rope, these sorts of idiots will usually hang themselves with it...in this case, a long enough video at the the right place and time should suffice.


----------



## Grimm

If you thought this creep was growing weed on your unused back field before you cleared it then he may be growing it on his own now and didn't want you to see it.



MsWings73 said:


> We were cleaning our back field; bush hogging, pruning trees, etc yesterday. He came barreling down his back yard in his truck, jumped out and sat on a log on his property and told my husband he was gonna have to supervise us for a while. Keep us off his property. My husband jumped off the tractor and they had a heated exchange. Neighbor yelled something to my mom about getting my husband under control and then ran into the house to sic his gf/daughter on my hubby. She screamed something about feeling threatened on her own property and she was gonna call the Law. My son asked if she needed help calling 9-1-1. A few mins later, purely by chance, the captain of the sheriff dept showed up at our house to put up a campaign sign cuz he's running for county commissioner. Lol. He stayed and hung out waiting for the sheriff deputy to show up. And a report was made. Neighbor said my husband threatened his life. (Not in so many words.... But he did tell him to leave us alone). Cop just made a report to add to our list of reports.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## MsWings73

Yeah, we found some tilled up plots on his back field... And we now have our cameras pointed in that general direction. 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Dixie

*The wife is running for office? An audio/video would help show the public exactly what kind of person is running for office. Check with the legal dept of the tv station first. Of course, they wouldn't be too happy with you after it was aired.*


----------



## Grimm

I LIKE THIS! :2thumb:



Dixie said:


> *The wife is running for office? An audio/video would help show the public exactly what kind of person is running for office. Check with the legal dept of the tv station first. Of course, they wouldn't be too happy with you after it was aired.*


----------



## suasponte2

frankd4 said:


> If you point a five mili watt laser at the camera it will blow the CCD chip and render the thing unuseable.


If you set up a laser with a good output like the poster said above, you will disable the camera.

But I would go with a high powered laser...try this place 
http://wickedlasers.com/

They have them going all the way up to 2W power. Heck, you can even mount mini scope on it and after zeroing it, just pull it out, sight in, and zap all the cameras.

Of course, you need to take the precautions in ordering such as not using your own credit card or computer as to not have a paper or electronic trail. Use an anonymous email address as well. All of this is on the internet.

And like a post earlier, it's not what they know, it's what they can prove.

Just my two cents.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## TheLazyL

MsWings73 said:


> ...My husband jumped off the tractor and they had a heated exchange....


Ever watch football or basket ball? It usually isn't the one that throws the first punch but the one that retaliates (defends) that gets punished.

If your husband keeps his pie hole SHUT then the neighbor can't edit video to show you husband as the aggressor.


----------



## LincTex

MsWings73 said:


> We were cleaning our back field; bush hogging, .... jumped out and sat on a log on his property and told my husband he was gonna have to supervise us for a while.


Remove the safety curtains from the side of the bush hog, and throw a bunch of golf-ball sized rocks out along the property line. Sometimes by sheer happenstance, a rock will come flying out of the side of the 'hog and make him think twice about his seating location.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Where is that popcorn-eating Emoji???


----------



## LincTex

lazydaisy67 said:


> Where is that popcorn-eating Emoji???


I do have to admit... the selection of available emoticons here stinks!

Ask, you shall receive:


----------



## Kodeman

LincTex said:


> Remove the safety curtains from the side of the bush hog, and throw a bunch of golf-ball sized rocks out along the property line. Sometimes by sheer happenstance, a rock will come flying out of the side of the 'hog and make him think twice about his seating location.


Before you embark on a journey of revenge, dig two graves.

Confucius


----------



## LincTex

Kodeman said:


> Before you embark on a journey of revenge, dig two graves.


No matter.

Any idiot who sits in the vicinity of a bush hog in action is asking for it.

"Life is hard. It's even harder if you are stupid" -John Wayne


----------



## dirtgrrl

Had a place where the motion alarms kept going off at random intervals but could never figure out what was causing it. Until one day we happened to be there when the central air conditioner came on and started moving the drapes. Re-positioned the vent, problem solved!

The rock and brush hog idea will get you sued. Don't need intent, you just have to cause it to happen. Maybe criminal charges if it can be shown you deliberately removed the safety device.


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> No matter.
> 
> Any idiot who sits in the vicinity of a bush hog in action is asking for it.
> 
> "Life is hard. It's even harder if you are stupid" -John Wayne


Even with the safety devices totally intact I've had stuff thrown out. Couldn't believe how far a baseball hardball would fly from a "Safe mower".


----------



## Dixie

Viking said:


> Even with the safety devices totally intact I've had stuff thrown out. Couldn't believe how far a baseball hardball would fly from a "Safe mower".


*We still have a golf ball embedded in our stucco from one of hubby's lost "chip shots". :gaah:*


----------



## NaeKid

LincTex said:


> I do have to admit... the selection of available emoticons here stinks!
> 
> Ask, you shall receive:


Really? So sorry ... :nuts:


----------



## LincTex

NaeKid said:


> Really? So sorry ...


We still love you, Vance....

Now please add more "Smilies" to choose from!

I would add:



















There have been others that are not coming to mind right now.


----------



## Grimm

This one...!?












LincTex said:


> We still love you, Vance....
> 
> Now please add more "Smilies" to choose from!
> 
> I would add:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been others that are not coming to mind right now.


----------



## QuasarZ

Any updates on the neighbor?


----------



## Grimm

Updates, please.


----------



## lazydaisy67

I don't know if this has been posted (there are 18 pages, after all) but what about a motion detector that sets off a REALLY LOUD siren or something? If you have it pointed in the right direction, every time he walks out his back door the thing would blast and annoy him at least a little bit.


----------



## weedygarden

lazydaisy67 said:


> I don't know if this has been posted (there are 18 pages, after all) but what about a motion detector that sets off a REALLY LOUD siren or something? If you have it pointed in the right direction, every time he walks out his back door the thing would blast and annoy him at least a little bit.


I personally like this, and would like it for one of my neighbors, but I think there is a legal issue of him being harassed in his own home. Not that you aren't also! But it may be grounds for a lawsuit, and other stuff.


----------



## MsWings73

lazydaisy67 said:


> I don't know if this has been posted (there are 18 pages, after all) but what about a motion detector that sets off a REALLY LOUD siren or something? If you have it pointed in the right direction, every time he walks out his back door the thing would blast and annoy him at least a little bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## MsWings73

I think the motion detector is a great idea. Lol. He is constantly pacing back and forth on his porch trying to keep an eye on all we are doing. Not sure how I would get it set up. Not worried about him suing us for harassment at his home since he already does this to us. Btw: the camera are back up again. 
Yesterday my husband overheard him telling a guest of his as they were walking his property, that he was still planning to erect many cabins on the property. Not sure if he was including the property behind us too. It was forsale at one point, either separate or included with a house a few houses down. He told his guest that we only think we own our property. Now I'm thinking that we need to check and make sure there isn't a false Lien on our property. Soverign Citizens are well known for doing that. :-/. 
Also, someone saw a printed campaign sign with HER name on it stating she was running for county executive instead of county mayor. What does the county executive do? The sign was just taped up and is no longer posted so I didn't get a chance to look at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999

MsWings73 said:


> I think the motion detector is a great idea. Lol. He is constantly pacing back and forth on his porch trying to keep an eye on all we are doing. Not sure how I would get it set up. Not worried about him suing us for harassment at his home since he already does this to us. Btw: the camera are back up again.
> Yesterday my husband overheard him telling a guest of his as they were walking his property, that he was still planning to erect many cabins on the property. Not sure if he was including the property behind us too. It was forsale at one point, either separate or included with a house a few houses down. He told his guest that we only think we own our property. Now I'm thinking that we need to check and make sure there isn't a false Lien on our property. Soverign Citizens are well known for doing that. :-/.
> Also, someone saw a printed campaign sign with HER name on it stating she was running for county executive instead of county mayor. What does the county executive do? The sign was just taped up and is no longer posted so I didn't get a chance to look at it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Time for the stronger lasers.


----------



## Jim1590

I would also get a proper survey done with the town in addition to a lien search


----------



## Grimm

JimMadsen said:


> I would also get a proper survey done with the town in addition to a lien search


I second this!

My dad currently has the neighbor from HELL living next door. The guy doesn't seem bad until you look at all the little illegal things he is and has done since he moved in.

It started when my folks had some landscaping and mason work done in their front yard. The neighbor did the same and actually made sure all his mason work crossed the property line. It pissed my dad off to no end seeing that he made sure his was 6 inches from the line to make sure he didn't cross the line and invade the neighbors front yard. Needless to say there has been some legal action with the courts telling my dad he can remove the cement work from his side of the line. This will weaken the mason work on the neighbor's side and he will end up with cracks and crumbling in a few years. Yes, I helped my dad chisel the cement off his side in the dead of night for sh*ts and giggles.

Then the neighbor planted bamboo along the fence line in the backyard. Now my dad has to fight the bamboo as it comes up in his yard from under the fence. He has been toying with the idea of salting the neighbors ground along the fence. My dad gave himself 18" clearance from the fence to prevent this invasive plant growth from my mom's herbs(mint). The courts have told my dad to bill the neighbor for professional removal on his side.

Don't get me started on the illegal home businesses the neighbor and his wife are running. In their city you have to have permits to run a business from your home and employees are not allowed to report to your home for work for any reason. As well as no company vehicles are allowed to be parked/stored at the home and no equipment or products are to be stored in the garage or outside. They are doing all of this.

The neighbor actually is the same one that had cameras pointed at my folks home to watch them while they were inside their home. My dad got that fixed by reporting a robbery to the police and the cops asked the neighbor for all his recordings from his cameras. The neighbor didn't want to turn them over because he was illegally taping the inside of my parents home with out consent but at the same time he had to because the cops asked for the sake of finding the robber. The cops knew there was no robbery but they also knew the neighbor was illegally filming my parents INSIDE the house! It was a painless way to get the neighbor to turn his cameras.

BTW this guy has told my dad he is trying to get my folks to move and sell their house so he can buy it for his retired parents. My parents have the house paid off and set in a living trust for myself and Roo so we will always have a roof over our heads in the worst of times. When he told the neighbor this the neighbor said he will convince me to sell it to him when they die... The trust says it can only be sold AFTER MY DEATH BY MY CHILDREN WHEN THEY ARE 55...

Yeah, so the neighbor will not be getting my parents house any time soon...


----------



## Viking

In all the posts here I've probably mentioned before how grateful we are to have such wonderful neighbors. We look out for each other and help each other as needed. When we first moved here there were no definite property lines but no one really worried about it, we just used old fence lines until just a few years ago when the neighbors on the East side wanted to sell their property and they had it surveyed and then just a year or two after that our neighbor on the West side had his property surveyed. It ended up with us gaining property on both sides but lost some across the top, but that's no big deal because it timber company property and the surveys they've done in the past show their lines to be above our fence line. Since the upper fence lines have been in place for so long all of us have just left them there, seem like the timber company is not concerned but we won't log anything above the real property line so that we stay in good standing with them. I hate neighbors from hell as I have a friend that has to deal with some that I'm very surprised are still alive due to the grief they have caused so many people in our area. Hopefully, I think they are afraid of my neighbors and us and I intend to keep that fear in their hearts as long as they are living.


----------



## weedygarden

*Property lines*

This may seem like it is off track, but if neighbors think they can take your property, there are actually ways that they can.

I know of a situation where someone bought a home in a subdivision with large open yards. The neighbor kept mowing a few yards of lawn into the person's yard. For some people, that might seem great if someone mows your lawn. NO!

There is a law about adverse possession. I am sure that many of you know much more about this than I do. If someone uses your property for years (I believe it is 18 years) with no restrictions or agreement about it, they can stake claim to it.

The people whose lawn was being mowed thought that certain trees were planted to help define property lines. They decided to have a survey done so they could be sure. The surveyors posted sticks, or markers to show where the line was.

Want to make someone angry? Show him where the property line really is and that he needs to move his mowing way back over there.

Also, if you think someone is using your land or property, even just to walk across on their way elsewhere, without your consent, you need to post a sign that says, "No trespassing" and I believe you need to inform the person crossing or accessing your property to stop in writing, for documentation purposes.

I think we have talked about this somewhere on here before. And I think I posted this story before.

http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_7494276



> In this story, lawyers were able to get their friend, the judge, to award them their neighbors property.
> 
> Lawyers awarded property next door
> 
> Owners who planned to build a retirement home on the land lose part of it under a little-known legal loophole.
> 
> By Tom McGhee
> The Denver Post
> Posted: 11/18/2007
> 
> Don and Susie Kirlin, a Boulder couple forced to give up a third of their lot at the 2000 block of hardscrabble drive, stand on section of land that they
> Don and Susie Kirlin, a Boulder couple forced to give up a third of their lot at the 2000 block of Hardscrabble Drive, stand on section of land that they still own. They are making a public issue of their case after they loss in court to get back the they once owned.
> 
> Former Boulder mayor and ex-judge Richard McLean won a piece of a neighbor's property through a little-known legal loophole, scuttling the landowners' plans to build a dream home and setting off a firestorm of criticism.
> 
> Boulder District Judge James C. Klein found that under Colorado's "adverse possession" statute, McLean and his wife, lawyer Edith Stevens, are entitled to about one-third of the undeveloped lot owned by Don and Susie Kirlin.
> 
> The statute lets someone who uses another's property for 18 years without an owner's objection take control of the land under certain circumstances.
> 
> McLean and Stevens argued that they had used a strip of the 4,700-square-foot lot to reach the garden and deck of their home virtually every day for 25 years.
> 
> The story, first reported by the Boulder Daily Camera, has become a local cause célèbre. Some residents plan a picnic and protest at the empty property in the 2000 block of Hardscrabble Drive in south Boulder today.
> 
> "People are really (ticked) off, it hit close to home," said Mitch Friedman, who lives near the property.
> 
> The Kirlins bought the land for $55,000 in 1984. Over the years they paid taxes and took care of the property, Donald Kirlin said.
> 
> The land, which is next to open space and has mountain views, is worth more than $800,000 today, he said.
> 
> The Kirlins offered to turn over a 5-foot strip of the property to McLean and Stevens, but the couple turned the offer down, Don Kirlin said.
> 
> "I believe his real reason was to take a third of the property and not have a house next door to him," Don Kirlin said.
> 
> Kirlin, a commercial airline pilot, plans to appeal the decision.
> 
> McLean, a former RTD board member, said he couldn't discuss the suit because it is in litigation. He referred a reporter to his lawyer, Kim Hult. She couldn't be reached on Saturday.
> 
> The statute allows possession in cases where a reasonably diligent owner could be expected to notice that someone was using his land.
> 
> Kirlin said that in frequent walks by the property over the years, he and his wife never saw evidence that the couple used it.
> 
> Nor did they meet McLean and Stevens until they began planning to build a home for their retirement on the land.
> 
> If Klein's Oct. 17 ruling stands, Don Kirlin says they won't be able to build their house.
> 
> In his ruling, Klein said the doctrine of adverse possession justifies transfer of the title to the plaintiffs, McLean and Stevens.
> 
> "In this case, plaintiff's attachment to the land is stronger than the true owners' attachment. Whereas (the Kirlins) were unaware of plaintiffs use of the disputed land during virtually their entire 22-year period of ownership, plaintiffs have efficiently used the land on a daily basis. Given this history of use, the equities favor transfer of title," Klein wrote.
> 
> Klein "seemed to be fair and reasonable and conducted a very valid trial," McLean said.


----------



## Grimm

weedygarden said:


> This may seem like it is off track, but if neighbors think they can take your property, there are actually ways that they can.
> 
> CUT FOR LENGTH


We discussed this case when a troll started posting about how preppers can use this law to acquire BOLs for free.

There is a lot more to this law depending on where you live and it can actually get you arrested and sent to jail if you are not careful. All it takes is for the actual owner to complain you are trespassing once and you can be behind bars. 18+ years is a long time to ignore someone using your property.

The neighbor who owned the house before the neighbor from hell next to my folks had a tenant (he rented rooms out) that walked across my dad's lawn 2-3 times a day. He ended up wearing a path across the grass. My dad spent years telling the guy to stop and posted signs. What made the guy stop was the threat of recourse in the courts to the home's OWNER/ the guy's landlord.

Now the owner who rented out rooms was a bad neighbor but far from being from hell. HECK! The guy was kind but ditzy and my parents knew this. That's why he had Thanksgiving at our house and we took him to church every Sunday with us. My dad only ever yelled at the guy once and that was when he thought he was doing my dad a favor watering a small patch of the lawn the sprinklers didn't reach. The water was actually damaging the stucco on that side of the house and it was falling off. My dad was letting it dry out to be repaired. That mess ended up in a garden hose being cut into 6" pieces.


----------



## BillM

Have you tried baking him some cookies ?


----------



## Grimm

BillM said:


> Have you tried baking him some cookies ?


This guy sounds like he'd try to have her arrested for attempted murder claiming she poisoned said cookies.

:brickwall:


----------



## woodsman23

I hate ****ing people!!!


----------



## MsWings73

Here's his latest antic. He put signs in front of the campaign signs with his opinions of each candidate. Hmmmm.








Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## millertimedoneright

Get bigger campaign signs that cover up his new signs


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999

millertimedoneright said:


> Get bigger campaign signs that cover up his new signs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Nah. That just says he's getting to you. Do what you need to do to have your candidates win. Dueling signs won't do it.


----------



## Country Living

I am so very thankful we live out in the boonies where the nearest neighbor... isn't near.

<sidebar: Grimm, did Roo get a puppy?>


----------



## Geek999

Just be glad you don't live next door to someone with an undiagnosed case of ADD.


----------



## Grimm

Country Living said:


> <sidebar: Grimm, did Roo get a puppy?>


OFF TOPIC

No. That is Buddy, my folks new pup. Their male dog passed away almost a year ago so they got a new pup to fill the gap. Their female actually likes the puppy! She hated the male, Hunter, before he passed. I think it she was lonely for the last year so she is taking to this tiny puppy.

They are coming to the new house tomorrow with their dogs to watch Roo. I can't wait to see how much that wiggly puppy has grown! He has that puppy cuteness that makes you want to scoop him up and love on him til he whimpers to be put down. But then he is a Brittany and I grew up training them so I have a fondness for the breed. Just can't afford one from a good bloodline like the ones I trained as a kid. I'd want a female anyway for hunting. The males don't really have great instincts but when you find one that does BREED HIM.


----------



## Grimm

Geek999 said:


> Just be glad you don't live next door to someone with an undiagnosed case of ADD.


Or OCD. They will drive you nuts standing by the fence line with clippers waiting for the overhanging branches to grow. Trust me. That is me. I have driven many a neighbor CRAZY with my OCD. Seriously, I will put up string lines to make sure every branch is not over the property line.


----------



## Dixie

millertimedoneright said:


> Get bigger campaign signs that cover up his new signs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


*
Taller signs.....then when they make their's taller....you go back to the shorter ones. *


----------



## Grimm

Dixie said:


> *
> Taller signs.....then when they make their's taller....you go back to the shorter ones. *


Sooooooo make him look like he is crazy and has a Napoleonic complex.

:laugh:


----------



## Dakine

Grimm said:


> Or OCD. They will drive you nuts standing by the fence line with clippers waiting for the overhanging branches to grow. Trust me. That is me. I have driven many a neighbor CRAZY with my OCD. Seriously, I will put up string lines to make sure every branch is not over the property line.




uhm.... YIKES? lol


----------



## MsWings73

The candidates that he posted his opinions about were all notified since we personally know them all now... Lol. They laughed. We already have the biggest signs from each of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm

I am curious about an update from the OP.

Since my dad is having the same issues with his neighbor I have been sharing the ideas from this thread. Last night I went with him to the party supply store for a helium tank and a couple packages of balloons. I showed him how to use the tank and we tied a few to a brick and placed them in the camera's line of sight. My dad is now laughing to himself about using up the motion camera's memory in a few hours with the balloons.


----------



## Toffee

How did this turn out? I've been thinking about it today.


----------



## Grimm

Toffee said:


> How did this turn out? I've been thinking about it today.


I was curious as well! Do tell!


----------



## TheLazyL

Appears this may be the same OP?

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f103/bad-neighbors-25550/


----------



## Toffee

Is that on one of the contributor sections? It says I don't have the security to access it


----------



## Jim1590

Yup, it is


----------



## Toffee

Guess I should make that step lol Just one more thing to pay for


----------



## Ozarker

MsWings73 said:


> I'm at a loss. My neighbor has cameras pointed at our front and back yards. We erected a fence and he raised the cameras. Put our truck infront of our porch so he can't see our coming and going, he raised the cameras. Informed detectives and they say he isn't breaking the law. We are preppers that keep to ourselves and feel that any prepping we do is under constant surveillance by this neighbor. Just seeking ideas on how to cause interference with the cameras so they aren't able to see the pics.
> View attachment 8109


Well, if it were me, I'd be knocking on his door first of all. If that didn't work, I'd probably call some friends over at night to approach the camera post from the rear with some black pray paint. If that didn't work, next time they could use a hammer! That's the quick and cheap way.

You could get a civil injunction through the courts, there are laws concerning specifically targeting someone if they are not in the public eye, like politicians and movie stars. Check your stalking laws.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Here are some suggestions.

Your neighbor seems to have too much time on his hands. So you need to give him something to do. 

get a bogus email acct and take out a bunch of Craigslist adds for free stuff with his phone number and address.

and sit back and watch the fun as his door bell and phone start blowing up.

Get a IR spot light and point it at his cameras. so at night all his cameras will see is a blinding white light.

or put one of these in you back yard


----------



## oldasrocks

How about a letter to womeninprison.com using his return address saying he is rich and looking for a GF. He will get countless letters. Maybe to meninprison.com too?


----------



## Dude111

Geek999 said:


> Get some really bright lights. Point them at the camera. Get some more and point them at all his windows.


That YES would render them pretty much useless!


----------



## nightwing

paintball splat one camera but a green laser will damage the camera 
and as long as you not pointing it up as any air traffic would be really pissed 
and call you in.
yea at night wear a black burka or just rig your laser to point at his camera.

there are all kinds of fake cameras and motion sensor lights if you want to drive them crazy a parabolic dish with a mic emitting a buzz pointed at their window or worse a Mariach band song on low in a loop.

my favorite is stick a water hose under the fence and leave it on when they walk in it they will sink up to their knees, and call a plumber.

Mercaptan in a syringe squirt it on the front wheel of the vehicle if they set on an outside deck squirt it on that before they come out, 

sardines are cheap throw a frozen one over the fence every night away from your fence that should bring in every cat in the neighborhood. 

Are they married then a a condom with hemorrhoid cream and a pair of panties opposite of her size left on the driveway after he leaves.
that or a gay DVD left on the lawn.
mans sock tie pin hair scrunchi box of breath mints champagne foil painted fingernail on the lawn lipstick under the passenger door handle or as a smooch on a piece of paper no writing needed a sling shot is fun :laugh:
people are always inclined to let their imagination run wild just don't leave fingerprints :laugh:

you can waterproof a speaker and bury it and in the middle of the night 
weird noises with the water the noise will go up through the slab.

never do anything destructive you don't have to damage anything 
except the cameras you have a right to aim things too if they happen to 
cause interference or damage so be it.

you should see what I can do with a drinking straw :ignore:
hey have fun with them


----------



## Idaholady

I haven't read all the posts; but getting a lawyer to find out what you can do without violating any laws would be a first on my list. Find out about the bright lights; sounds good to me.

Secondly, I'd contact Mental Health Dept. in your county and provide info on the guy. It will be a matter of time before they pick him up 'for his own protection.'

I would not have any communications with this guy; he is off his rocker and there is nothing you can do; try not to provoke him or threaten him or damage his property...don't go there. I'm sure the Sheriff's Dept. knows all about him.

I'm so sorry that you have a neighbor like that....I guess that is why my DH moved us out to the country...I have no immediate neighbors.

Hang in there; don't get down to his level; be careful and try to not get into a shouting match with him either. Remember he's mentally ill; he's not rational at all; keep your distance; don't answer the door if he comes over; do not have any interaction with him. 

He'll be gone soon.....prayers can do wonders.......


----------



## Grimm

I wanted to share what has happened with my dad and his crazy neighbor since it is very much the same as the OP's situation.

My parents live in a typical SoCal tract house built in the mid to late 1960s. They bought it in December of 1987 and I grew up in that house. Majority of the neighbors are the original or second owners of the houses with a few new families moving in as the elders die off.

The house next door to my parents was owned by the original owner and he died in that house just a few years ago in his 90s. He was a problem neighbor but not the type you lost sleep over. My dad had issues with the man but he was still invited to our table for Thanksgiving every year and went to church with us a few times a month. The issues were always small and easily fixed.

The house sat for a year or so with the gentleman's housemate refusing to move after his death. She swore he promised the house to her when he died but his will and trust left everything to his brother. Once the housemate left the house sold to a young family with 2 kids.

No sooner had they taken down the for sale signs the new owners cut down all the vegetation around the house making for the neighbors on either side feel like they were now in a fish bowl. Not long after the cameras went up. The cameras are on every peak/point/eve/railing and window of the house. They all point into the windows of the neighboring homes.

Fast forward to the last year or so. The police have been called many times about the cameras pointing into the windows. The police have all said unless the cameras breech the property lines in their placement then they are 100% legal. Lawyers have sent letters but the cameras move away then after a few weeks are pointed back in windows. New cameras have gone up and are heavily concentrated on my parents' home.

My parents planted shrubs to act as privacy screening on the their side of the property line. They are filling in and growing taller every day. Now the neighbor over waters his grass patch in a cement planter. He does this at the windiest part of the day and the water is now breeching the property line. No issues with this except he is over watering my parents' new shrubs and they are dropping leaves. Not to mention there are local laws on the books saying you can only water your gardens/lawns before sunrise and after sunset. Even more restricted now that California is in a drought.

My dad has asked the neighbor to stop over watering his shrubs. The neighbor has basically told my dad to suck it up and stop watering his own yard because he will not stop. This is an issue because the shrubs were planted for privacy to replace the trees the neighbor took out. Also my parents had all new landscaping done to comply with drought standards and all plants are low water natives. The irrigation system only waters for 1-3 minutes every few days at 3am. More than this and the plants die from too much water. These shrubs are being watered daily by the neighbor and slowly dying because of it.

The neighbor has also taken to honking his truck horn via remote after my dad has gone to bed. My dad is a night owl like myself. My mom goes to bed at about 9pm (so does K). My parents' house has a sliding glass door in the back connected to the den where my dad watches tv or putzes around on the computer (retired computer programer and engineer for the DOD). The neighbor's house had a large edition built on to it back in the early 1990s that make it stick out in the back by 12 feet. The neighbor just needs to look out that back window to see if my dad has lights on in the den or not. Once the lights go off the horn starts up. My dad is left with leaving the lights on in the den so he can go to bed without the horn honking all night. The neighbor also honks his horn during the day when my dad is napping (come on! He's 64!).

When ever my parents have guests over the neighbor has resorted to setting off illegal fireworks in his yard while my folks are in their yard BBQing. I know this first hand as I spent 2 weeks staying with my parents in June and on the weekends when K came over to see us the neighbor would start up the firecrackers. He does this every time we come to visit my parents.

He also makes a point of being out front of his house when we are packing up the car to leave in the evening. It takes a bit of time to load 2 dogs and a toddler into the car with all the goodies my parents send home with us. The whole time we are loading the neighbor is watching us, smoking a cigarette that he later puts out on my parents' lawn.

One last thing. He uses a parabolic dish to listen to my parents when they are in the yard.

My dad tried getting a lawyer involved but that lead to the neighbor threatening legal action on trumped up accusations of a sexual nature. Now he just ignores this guy. This more than any thing else is pissing off the neighbor.


----------



## Geek999

Grimm said:


> I wanted to share what has happened with my dad and his crazy neighbor since it is very much the same as the OP's situation.
> 
> My parents live in a typical SoCal tract house built in the mid to late 1960s. They bought it in December of 1987 and I grew up in that house. Majority of the neighbors are the original or second owners of the houses with a few new families moving in as the elders die off.
> 
> The house next door to my parents was owned by the original owner and he died in that house just a few years ago in his 90s. He was a problem neighbor but not the type you lost sleep over. My dad had issues with the man but he was still invited to our table for Thanksgiving every year and went to church with us a few times a month. The issues were always small and easily fixed.
> 
> The house sat for a year or so with the gentleman's housemate refusing to move after his death. She swore he promised the house to her when he died but his will and trust left everything to his brother. Once the housemate left the house sold to a young family with 2 kids.
> 
> No sooner had they taken down the for sale signs the new owners cut down all the vegetation around the house making for the neighbors on either side feel like they were now in a fish bowl. Not long after the cameras went up. The cameras are on every peak/point/eve/railing and window of the house. They all point into the windows of the neighboring homes.
> 
> Fast forward to the last year or so. The police have been called many times about the cameras pointing into the windows. The police have all said unless the cameras breech the property lines in their placement then they are 100% legal. Lawyers have sent letters but the cameras move away then after a few weeks are pointed back in windows. New cameras have gone up and are heavily concentrated on my parents' home.
> 
> My parents planted shrubs to act as privacy screening on the their side of the property line. They are filling in and growing taller every day. Now the neighbor over waters his grass patch in a cement planter. He does this at the windiest part of the day and the water is now breeching the property line. No issues with this except he is over watering my parents' new shrubs and they are dropping leaves. Not to mention there are local laws on the books saying you can only water your gardens/lawns before sunrise and after sunset. Even more restricted now that California is in a drought.
> 
> My dad has asked the neighbor to stop over watering his shrubs. The neighbor has basically told my dad to suck it up and stop watering his own yard because he will not stop. This is an issue because the shrubs were planted for privacy to replace the trees the neighbor took out. Also my parents had all new landscaping done to comply with drought standards and all plants are low water natives. The irrigation system only waters for 1-3 minutes every few days at 3am. More than this and the plants die from too much water. These shrubs are being watered daily by the neighbor and slowly dying because of it.
> 
> The neighbor has also taken to honking his truck horn via remote after my dad has gone to bed. My dad is a night owl like myself. My mom goes to bed at about 9pm (so does K). My parents' house has a sliding glass door in the back connected to the den where my dad watches tv or putzes around on the computer (retired computer programer and engineer for the DOD). The neighbor's house had a large edition built on to it back in the early 1990s that make it stick out in the back by 12 feet. The neighbor just needs to look out that back window to see if my dad has lights on in the den or not. Once the lights go off the horn starts up. My dad is left with leaving the lights on in the den so he can go to bed without the horn honking all night. The neighbor also honks his horn during the day when my dad is napping (come on! He's 64!).
> 
> When ever my parents have guests over the neighbor has resorted to setting off illegal fireworks in his yard while my folks are in their yard BBQing. I know this first hand as I spent 2 weeks staying with my parents in June and on the weekends when K came over to see us the neighbor would start up the firecrackers. He does this every time we come to visit my parents.
> 
> He also makes a point of being out front of his house when we are packing up the car to leave in the evening. It takes a bit of time to load 2 dogs and a toddler into the car with all the goodies my parents send home with us. The whole time we are loading the neighbor is watching us, smoking a cigarette that he later puts out on my parents' lawn.
> 
> One last thing. He uses a parabolic dish to listen to my parents when they are in the yard.
> 
> My dad tried getting a lawyer involved but that lead to the neighbor threatening legal action on trumped up accusations of a sexual nature. Now he just ignores this guy. This more than any thing else is pissing off the neighbor.


Sell the house to Walter White.


----------



## Grimm

Geek999 said:


> Sell the house to Walter White.


House is paid for.

The neighbor is scamming disability so my dad wants to nail him for that. He is not actively trying to screw with the neighbor but if he can get proof he'll use it.


----------



## Country Living

This thread makes me so darn happy to live out in the boonies where the nearest neighbor is NOT anywhere close by.


----------



## Viking

Country Living said:


> This thread makes me so darn happy to live out in the boonies where the nearest neighbor is NOT anywhere close by.


I know that I can't say it enough but we have the best neighbors we could have ever asked for. The neighbor on my West side rents a double wide and when the people there asked about me he told them I was a loose cannon, for which I thanked him because those renters are very nice when I talk to them.


----------



## pakrat

Rename your wifi "NSA Surveillance Post 3" in case he uses wifi. Give him something to worry about. 






Rob

"Let's roll."

ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ


----------



## weedygarden

I am wondering if we can get an update, please!


----------



## Quills

weedygarden said:


> I am wondering if we can get an update, please!


She hasn't been on since two days after her last post.


----------



## weedygarden

Quills said:


> She hasn't been on since two days after her last post.


Maybe a PM will get her to update us!


----------

